# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Mystique, douce mamy en FIN DE VIE cherche un foyer pour ne pas mourir seule (72) !

## Kybou!

Bonsoir,

C'est avec l'accord d'Isabelle P. que je me permets d'ouvrir ce post pour Mystique, une pauvre chienne qui fend le coeur !  ::  

La belle a 9 ans et demi, elle n'a connu qu'une vie de misère et elle se trouve actuellement dans un enclos ... Toute sa vie, personne ne l'a regardée alors c'est avec peu d'espoir que je viens vous demander votre aide aujourd'hui ... 

Mystique est atteinte d'un mastocytome (de stade 3), la maladie est déjà bien avancée et la belle n'a pas reçu de chimio sans doute comme me l'a souligné Isabelle pq "elle n'était le chien de personne", cette phrase m'a beaucoup touchée ...

_Elle est aujourd'hui en fin de vie ..._  :: 

Mystique a peut-être quelques semaines à vivre, peut-être quelques mois (personnellement je ne pense pas) mais ce qui est certain, c'est que ce qu'il lui reste à vivre est compté ...  :: 

Inutile de vous préciser que les grands froids, elle les a connus dans son enclos, c'est presque un miracle qu'elle soit encore en vie après plusieurs semaines à -15° la nuit ! Mais aujourd'hui, elle se résigne à mourir, seule, abandonné de tous, dans l'indifférence la plus totale !!! Elle ne bouge pratiquement plus de son panier ! 

Tout ce qu'elle demande, c'est un petit coin au chaud au sein de votre foyer et des câlins, bref, tout ce qu'elle n'a jamais vraiment connu ... Une simple couverture en polar et la miss est contente ! La seule chose, c'est que la belle ne peut pas être en contact avec les autres poilus, donc il faudra pouvoir l'isoler dans un petit endroit rien que pour elle ! Mais vu la détresse dans laquelle elle se trouve, croyez-moi, ce sera le paradis après l'enfer !!! Inutile de vous préciser que les balades sont très très courtes pour elle, juste le temps de faire ses besoins ... 

*Je vous en supplie, ne la laissez pas partir dans l'ignorance la plus totale, si quelqu'un pouvait l'accompagner dans ses derniers moments de vie, ce serait merveilleux !!! Ne la laissez pas mourir en agonisant dans son enclos !! Toute sa vie elle aura été seule alors faites en sorte qu'au moins, elle ne meurre pas seule ... 
*
Voici son post:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...bout-du-chemin

_TOUS LES SOINS MEDICAUX EVENTUELS SERONT PRIS EN CHARGE PAR ISABELLE P. !!!!_  ::   ::  :: 

_Regardez comme je suis jolie, svp, AIDEZ-MOI !!!!!! Je mérite mieux qu'une lente agonie dans un enclos ...
_


_Contact (moi)_: chrisbagh25@hotmail.com (au besoin, je communique mon tel par mp) !!!!

----------


## lealouboy

elle est où cette belle puce  :: 
Aucun traitement possible ?

----------


## Kybou!

A l'époque, ils auraient pu lui faire faire de la chimiothérapie mais voilà, ils n'ont rien fait, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas voulu s'encombrer avec ça ! L'association qui avait pris la chienne en charge ne s'en occupait même plus, d'où la relève apportée par Isabelle ... Personne ne se soucie de son sort visiblement ... 

Niveau traitement, à l'heure actuelle, elle reçoit uniquement de la cortisone pour la soulager ! J'espère du fond du coeur que quelqu'un lui ouvrira ses portes, elle ne va pas bien du tout !  :: 

Elle se trouve actuellement dans le 72, je vais rajouter l'info ds le titre du coup ! Merci de l'intérêt que tu lui portes Lealouboy !  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PERSONNE POUR ELLE?
ON NE VA PAS CONTINUER A LA LAISSER AGONISER SANS SOIN ET SEULE DEHORS?
 ::

----------


## SarahC

On peut diffuser? Si oui, ac quelle adresse mail de contact et sur quel type de supports?

Elle a un traitement, tout de même? Anti-douleurs ou autres?

----------


## nougat10

Si quelqu'un la prend il n'est même plus envisageable de recommencer un traitement pour la prolonger un peu et qu'elle puisse vivre un petit bout de vie heureuse.

----------


## Raven

.

----------


## SarahC

Merci bcp pour la bannière!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, merci infiniment pour la bannière Raven, je pense que si quelqu'un la prend, il sera de toute façon bon de la conduire chez le véto pour faire un petit bilan de son état et voir ce qu'on peut entamer comme traitement ...

Quels que soient les soins à apporter aujourd'hui, il s'agira de tte façon de soins palliatifs ... Ca devient vraiment urgent pour elle ! La malaidie est déjà très avancée ... 

Pour la diffusion, je demande pour les supports mais vous pouvez donner mon adresse mail en contact: chrisbagh25@hotmail.com

 Sarah, pour le traitement, à l'heure actuelle, elle n'a que de la cortisone, il est vraiment temps de la sortir de là, chaque jour est compté pour elle !

(Toutes mes excuses pour le manque d'infos et de précisions dès le départ, je n'ai pas l'habitude de créer des topics de ce genre, je suis consciente de vous faire perdre du temps) ...

----------


## Kybou!

> *On peut diffuser?* Si oui, ac quelle adresse mail de contact *et sur quel type de supports?
> *
> Elle a un traitement, tout de même? Anti-douleurs ou autres?


*PARTOUT* !! Merci infiniment pour Mystique !  ::  Pour l'adresse, je l'ai rajoutée dans mon message initial: chrisbagh25@hotmail.com (au besoin, je donne mon tel par mp sans problème)

----------


## SarahC

Elle a un topic ds les chiens malades?
Car là, ds appels divers, je ne sais pas si on la verra "autant" que ds les chiens malades, et je sais que certains de mes contacts ne vont aller que ds telle ou telle rubrique.

----------


## Raven

Le soucis c'est que je suis pas sûre que dans les chiens malades on la voit plus moi... au moins dans "appels divers" si le sujet reste en hauteur, il restera visible.

----------


## SarahC

> Le soucis c'est que je suis pas sûre que dans les chiens malades on la voit plus moi... au moins dans "appels divers" si le sujet reste en hauteur, il restera visible.


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, ça peut aider en complétant en fait.

----------


## SarahC

> Mystique ne souffre pas, c'est une certitude.
> 
> C'est simplement une pauvre louloute usée par la vie et par la maladie.
> 
> Elle ne demande pas grand chose : juste un peu de présence, d'amour et de confort.
> 
> L'association qui l'a pris en charge à un moment ne l'a fait que pour lui permettre d'être déclassée et, par conséquent, sauvée.
> 
> Elle ne s'etait pas engagée à l'entretenir : elle est donc restée à la charge de la personne qui l'a accueillie.
> ...


Je ne sais pas si cela a été évoqué déjà, mais parfois on nous demande cela pour les chiens... Taille approximative?

Et niveau "cadre idéal"? Donc pas de chiens, pas de chats?

Enfants, ok? 

Maison, appartement? Jardin, idéalement, je présume?

Etc?

Bref, je suis preneuse de tout récap avant diffusion, idem si autres photos dispo, sait-on jamais. 

Merci.

----------


## catis

Pourquoi pas de contact avec les autres poilus?Elle les agresse?Dans son état?êtes vous certain qu'elle ne pourrait pas s'habituer à des compagnons sympas? et cool?ni chien ,ni chat?

----------


## logik

Arriver a l'age du chien une chimio pourrais etre dangereuse

----------


## jocker72

En ce qui concerne les animaux poilus 
les chats elle chassent que ce soit dehors ou dans la maison (mais leur a jamais fait de mal)
les autres chiens elle les tolerent si il ne la taquine pas trop mais elle bagarre reellement par jalousie si on porte de l attention a une autre chien devant elle 
Mystique est propre et non destructrice en maison c est une adepte du coussin ou canapé peu eventuellement vivre en appartement 
elle aboye pas sauf quand des gens arrive 

Pour le gabarit petit femelle de 51cm pour 30kg 

Apres pour son mastocytomes grade 3 il a ete decouvert en novembre 2011,et depuis ces tumeurs ont ete opéré mais la chimio a été deconseillé vu son agée 


cette chienne n'a jamais pu etre place car la premiere asso qui la prise en charge, la laissé tombé apres son sauvetage et l a abandonné a mon domicile apres qu il ai mis en sommeil leur asso donc une asso a accepté de la couvrir pour qu elle puisse etre en regle et elle a ete declasse en croise labrador retriver 

avant elle a vecu 6ans en chaine avec comme seule collier une chambre a air de velo 
 ::

----------


## Kybou!

Sarah, le lien vers son post se trouve dans mon tout premier message ! Elle est dans les adoptions urgentes (section chiens blessés, malades, handicapés) ... 

Non, vu son état, Mystique n'a pas besoin d'un jardin ... Je pense que certains n'ont pas bien compris la situation visiblement ... Elle est en fin de vie donc elle aura 4-5 petites sorties par jour pour faire ses besoins et voilà, elle est affaiblie et n'est plus en état de faire des balades à proprement parler !

----------


## SarahC

J'avais vu le lien, mais comme ai fait cela rapido du travail je pensais que ct un ancien topic.
Au temps pr moi.
Du coup, peut être le remonter aussi en ajoutant les infos de caractères, etc, et de diffusion données ici? Et le département, ds le titre de l'autre sujet?  :: 
Niveau co-voit, possible partout, ou limiter tout de même le périmètre?

----------


## Kybou!

Ca arrive, on ne voit pas toujours tout !  ::  

Tu sais, c'est triste à dire mais j'ai le sentiment que les vieux chiens (malades de surcroît), tout le monde s'en fout ! C'est désolant ...

----------


## Kybou!

> J'avais vu le lien, mais comme ai fait cela rapido du travail je pensais que ct un ancien topic.
> Au temps pr moi.
> Du coup, peut être le remonter aussi en ajoutant les infos de caractères, etc, et de diffusion données ici? Et le département, ds le titre de l'autre sujet? 
> *Niveau co-voit, possible partout, ou limiter tout de même le périmètre?*


Partout pour lui laisser un maximum de "chance" !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Tout doux, ce n'est pas du tout une critique, c juste pr avancer. Je fais en style télégraphique car je suis encore au travail.
Non, je pense que contrairement à ce que l'on pense, et j'ai des contacts chats par exemple qui raisonnent ainsi, certains vont aller "juste" ds les rubriques des malades, vieux, ou X/Y car ils ne sauvent que ds cette catégorie-là. Je connais des gens qui ne vont que là par exemple car une fois le petit papy ou la mamie morte, ils reviennent, et en reprennent un. Idem pour le malade, on a eu déjà des FA "fin de vie", qui ont apprécié l'acte de sauvetage sous cet angle, et qui sont prêts à recommencer. On a eu cela il y a qq années pr une Rott condamnée, pour un chien av tumeur à l'os, un Cane, et on a eu cela aussi pr un chat av fibrosarcome, une minette av tumeurs. Ne perdez pas espoir, cela peut aboutir.

----------


## Kybou!

> Je ne sais pas si cela a été évoqué déjà, mais parfois on nous demande cela pour les chiens... Taille approximative?
> 
> Et niveau "cadre idéal"? Donc pas de chiens, pas de chats?
> 
> Enfants, ok? 
> 
> Maison, appartement? Jardin, idéalement, je présume?
> 
> Etc?
> ...


Joker peux-tu répondre à ces questions je te prie ? Merci  ::  !

----------


## jocker72

Kybou j ai repondu plus haut 
 :: 



> En ce qui concerne les animaux poilus 
> les chats elle chassent que ce soit dehors ou dans la maison (mais leur a jamais fait de mal)
> les autres chiens elle les tolerent si il ne la taquine pas trop mais elle bagarre reellement par jalousie si on porte de l attention a une autre chien devant elle 
> Mystique est propre et non destructrice en maison c est une adepte du coussin ou canapé peu eventuellement vivre en appartement 
> elle aboye pas sauf quand des gens arrive 
> 
> Pour le gabarit petit femelle de 51cm pour 30kg 
> 
> Apres pour son mastocytomes grade 3 il a ete decouvert en novembre 2011,et depuis ces tumeurs ont ete opéré mais la chimio a été deconseillé vu son agée 
> ...

----------


## Kybou!

Désolée, je n'avais pas vu, merci Jocker !  ::

----------


## jaspée

pauvre tiote mère, j'aurais tant aimé l'accueillir à la maison, son regard est d'une tristesse... c'est pas facile de tomber sur des loulous exclusifs qui n'aime pas les autres...

----------


## catis

En même temps ce n'est pas jay,hein jaspée,il y a peut-être moyen de composer avec en la séparant d'autres chiens pour dormir ou manger,mais en la laissant vadrouiller dans la maison quand les autres sont dehors,avec des risques de croisements?ou elle leur saute systématiquement dessus?

----------


## jaspée

je ne pensais pas à jay ma biche, mais plutot à saxo ! et en plus si Mystique n'aime pas les petits genre crevette...

----------


## Kybou!

> En même temps ce n'est pas jay,hein jaspée,il y a peut-être moyen de composer avec en la séparant d'autres chiens pour dormir ou manger,mais en la laissant vadrouiller dans la maison quand les autres sont dehors,*avec des risques de croisements?ou elle leur saute systématiquement dessus?*


NON, justement, si elle croise les autres chiens même ds le jardin, elle ne cherchera pas la bagarre ! Elle est juste exclusive/possessive avec son maître donc si tu es dans la même pièce et que tu caresses un autre chien qu'elle, là oui ça se passe mal ... Si elle n'assimile pas les autres chiens comme étant aussi ceux de son maître, elle s'en fout ! Ce n'est pas compliqué à gérer mais il faut se sentir capable de le faire finalement ... Jaspée, tu serais parfaite pour elle !

----------


## catis

le problême de jaspée c'est que saxo est plutôt exclusif aussi...d'accords,il a un beau jour décidé d'adopter une crevette à pattes rien que pour lui,mais c'est bien le seul animal qu'il aime!!!à moins qu'il ai beaucoup changé...d'un autre coté,lors de nos balades champignons avec les filles,il ne leur disait rien,on n'a pas testé dans la maison à cause d'ulysse,mais il aurait peut-être aussi été cool,et puis saxo n'est pas calins,et du coup  celà eviterais  à mystique d'être jalouse?ça vaut le coup d'être tenté...une fin de vie sur un cailloux,super pour la douce mystique!!!

----------


## Kybou!

Oui non mais je ne veux surtout rien imposer à Jaspée ...  :: 

Elle a l'habitude que je la taquine puis bon, il vaut mieux ne pas prendre de risques si Saxo est déjà exclusif ! Au-delà de ça, il faut aussi "se sentir capable" d'accompagner un animal en fin de vie, ce n'est pas évident ni donné à tout le monde ... Je sais que pour ma part, j'aurais bcp de mal et je ne suis pas du tt certaine que j'y parviendrais pq je prends les choses trop à coeur ... 

Mais là, ça devient urgentissime, j'ai peur pour Mystique, je ne voudrais pas qu'elle meurre seule dans son enclos et probablement dans la souffrance ...

----------


## catis

moi aussi je la taquine,elle adore ça notre jaspée.Pour mystique,j'hésite à en parler à cath,après la perte de shouki et d'ulysse,il y a peu de temps,j'ai peur que ce soit trop.Mais j'ai de la peine de la voir dans son enclos alors qu'elle meriterais mieux le fauteuil de shoukette devant la cheminée.Et on a les reins solides pour supporter,on  a beaucoup d'animaux,donc on en perds beaucoup,forcément.Et on tiens le coup.Mais là deux ,ça a fait beaucoup dans nos vies.Mystique etait un peu staff au départ,non?elle a été déclassée?on s'en fiche,cath a son permis de détention de toutes façons.
Mais j'avoue hésiter à lui en parler.de plus elle est loin,supporterais t'elle la route?idem pour jaspée d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kybou!

Oui pour la route, elle n'est pas non plus à l'agonie !  :: 

Oui également pour le croisement, Mystique a été déclassée en croisé labrador ! Je ne veux influencer personne donc pour le reste de ton message, je préfère ne rien dire, je peux tout à fait comprendre ! Moi je n'en dors plus pfff ...

----------


## jocker72

La kybou je ne suis pas d accord avec toi 
je ne laisserais pas mystique partir dans la souffrance 
On sais tous qu un mastocytome peux emporté un chien tres vite surtout que mystique ne peux pas etre mise en maison que ca peux par concequent l affaiblir davantage 
Cette maladie dans tout les cas la fera souffrir un moment ou a un autre quelle soit dehors ou en maison 
mais je  refuse de laissé dire des choses comme probablement dans la souffrance 





> Mais là, ça devient urgentissime, j'ai peur pour Mystique, je ne voudrais pas qu'elle meurre seule dans son enclos et probablement dans la souffrance ...

----------


## catis

autant pour moi,excusez moi,je n'avais pas vu le département,j'avais l'isère (71),pas LE MANS(72),qui n'est pas si loin.
Le problême aussi est que les  veto autour de chez moi sont assez nuls,on file à l'ecole veto de nantes quand on doit,mais ce n'est pas toujours simple;Shouki est décédée à cause de l'incapacité de nos veto à se bouger.Alors prendre une petite avec des soins,quand je vois la nullité de mes veto...
Maintenant je ne les ai pas tous essayés,il y en a peut-être des super!!!le top serait d'habiter prés d'une ville,après tout jaspée traverse en bateau et se retrouve pas loin de nantes...bon,c'est une affaire comme déplacement ,mais elle a l'habitude...

----------


## catis

courage kybou,tu n'es pas seule sur ce post avec isabelleP,on se bouge ,on pense,on va peut-être trouver une solution.

----------


## Kybou!

> La kybou je ne suis pas d accord avec toi 
> je ne laisserais pas mystique partir dans la souffrance 
> On sais tous qu un mastocytome peux emporté un chien tres vite surtout que mystique ne peux pas etre mise en maison que ca peux par concequent l affaiblir davantage 
> Cette maladie dans tout les cas la fera souffrir un moment ou a un autre quelle soit dehors ou en maison 
> mais je refuse de laissé dire des choses comme probablement dans la souffrance


Je n'ai jamais dit ça mais si les choses empirent une nuit alors qu'elle est dans son enclos, je suis désolée mais ça m'étonnerait que tu le voies ... Donc il est très probable qu'elle souffre durant plusieurs heures avant que tu ne t'aperçoives de sa détresse et pour ma part, il est hors de question que je la laisse continuer à vivre ds de telles conditions, tout simplement ...

Catis, elle n'est pas loin de chez toi ! Merci en tout cas de te soucier d'elle et non, je ne lâcherai pas, je continuerai à m'acharner jusqu'à la fin ... De plus elle peut parfaitement vivre en maison et j'espère que qq'un ici aura suffisamment de coeur pour lui offrir cela ...

----------


## catis

pourquoi il est dit "elle ne peut être mise en maison"?c'est juste là ou elle est?sinon,elle peut et doit même être mise en maison,non?
Bon,j'ai pris sa bannière,je diffuse et j'en cause à cath qui va hurler,tant pis,qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

----------


## Kybou!

> pourquoi il est dit "elle ne peut être mise en maison"?c'est juste là ou elle est?*sinon,elle peut et doit même être mise en maison,non?*
> Bon,j'ai pris sa bannière,je diffuse et j'en cause à cath qui va hurler,tant pis,qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


Exactement ...

Merci infiniment pour Mystique Catis !

----------


## jocker72

pour repondre a la race de mystique 
c etait du rednose (donc staff) declassé a maison alfort le 10 aout 2010
elle est vaccinée jusqu au 2 mai 2011
assurée malgrés la diagnose de race 
sterilisée 
evaluée niveau 1
permis de detention 
j ai continué a la laissé en regle comme une 1ere cat puisqu elle est vraiment type staff 

Apres non elle ne souffrira pas en pleine nuit puisqu elle est suivie par bilan sanguin par le veto 
donc on saura  quand son systeme imunitaire sera affaiblis

----------


## jocker72

Ici je peux pas la mettre dans la maison j ai deja 2 rott (dont un avec qui elle sest deja battu) et 4 husky

----------


## catis

tu  crois que ce serait plus cool avec deux filles leonberg cool?dont une agée?pas evident,il faudrait une famille sans chien,avec chat ça pourrait aller,mais les chiens c'est un souçis quand même.

----------


## armance

Kybou et catis vos bannières ne marchent pas !

Alors Catis ? Si vous vous décidez je vous aide pour les soins !
bises

----------


## catis

tu me vouvoie,armance?c'est bien,une bonne idée,et idem la prochaine fois que tu viens à la maison,je te prie de me vouvoyer,ça me plait bien.
Bon,j'ai finit par cliquer sur le code et maintenant ça fonctionne pour moi.Sinon,isabelleP s'engage pour tous les soins financiers de cette chienne,le problême ,pour une fois,n'est pas financier,mais de lui trouver un super acceuil fin de vie au chaud avec retraitée caline et disponible.Tu ne te reconnait pas armance?
Bon,en tous les cas ,ça bouge un peu,du monde va être au courrant,on va lui trouver un coin cheminée au chaud.Et vite.

----------


## armance

Quand je dis Catis je parle de toi et de Cat car je sais que vous êtes 2 pour une décision pareille, sinon j'aurais dit Isa...  :Smile: 
Moi je déménage et j'ai Nikita et pas de chien pour l'instant tant que je ne suis pas posée donc ... J'espère que ça va aller vite !!
bises

----------


## jocker72

Mystique ne peux pas vivre en permanence avec d autres chiens puisque la jalousie c est le plus difficile a gerer (nous on eu des bagarres en distribuant des friandise,ou quand une amie a touchée une de mes chiens )mais je comprends les reaction de mystique 
elle vecu 6ans en chaine toute seule a plein temps,je l ai recuperé elle fais 17kg .Maintenant tout les intentions qu on lui donne elle les veux pour elle seule.


mais elle peux en croisé sans aggressivité ,etre balladé en laisse sans soucis avec un autre chien 

le mieux serais qu elle puisse avoir son petit coin a elle 

mystique n est pas  difficile un gros cousin,des couvertures polaires,des kong et c est son petit paradis

----------


## marymais

A t'elle trouvé une solution ? 
J'ai une place à la maison pour elle, mais je suis de Saint Étienne, nous avons un grand jardin, et j'ai toutes mes journées pour lui consacrer du temps .

----------


## jocker72

Toujours pas de solution pour la belle 

la distance ca se n est pas un probleme

----------


## marymais

j'ai juste besoin de savoir si elle a une maladie contagieuse , car je possède 2 chiennes ( rottweiler , et une croisé sharpei )

----------


## jocker72

C est pas contagieux
un mastocytomes c est des tumeurs cancereuses 
avez vous la possibilité de separer les chiennes?

----------


## marymais

Savez vous quelle est la cause de ses mastocytomes ? car il est noté " On ne sait pas ce qui cause l’apparition des  mastocytomes mais certains chercheurs croient qu’ils pourraient se  développer suite à une irritation chronique de la peau ou à des  infections virales.  " 

Nous avons la possibilité de les séparer temporairement en cas de problèmes .

----------


## jocker72

mystique de part son exclusivité ne peux pas vivre en permanence avec d autres chiens

----------


## marymais

ok bah si c'est vraiment pas possible tant pis

----------


## dgeyne

je reponds sur les 2 sujets car je ne sais pas lequel est suivi le plus: 
j'ai la possibilité de prendre mystique pour qu'elle ait une belle fin de vie. Je vis en RP , dans une maison, avec 2 jardins distincts , j'ai 2 chiennes et 10 furets. Elle pourrait etre isolée et ne croiser que tres peu mes chiennes, et etre avec moi en alternance avec mes chiennes. J'ai accompagnée ma chienne chow chow qui est partie d'une tumeur pulmonnaire l'été dernier, donc je connais pas mal. J'ai lu les posts mais j'ai pas compris une chose, est elle sous asso? le soucis est juste de savoir si les soins, dont elle pourrait avoir besoin sont couverts et le covoit pour moi. Et bien sur etre sure que elle peut pas transmettre sa maladie aux miens, ce qui est compréhesible... j'attends de vos nouvelles; ha oui et j'ai un bon véto à coté!

----------


## Raven

Dgeyne les soins sont bel et biens pris en charges. Pour le reste, je laisse les personnes responsables répondre.

----------


## jocker72

un mastocytome n'est pas contagieux pour les autres chiens 
c est un cancer cutané 
les soins sont pris en charge par isabelle et la chienne sera basculé sous son asso

----------


## dgeyne

ok ben pour moi ça roule! vous avez besoin de plus d'infos certainement sur moi, quel est le pseudo d'isabelle que je lui envoi mon num par MP

----------


## catis

isabelle P,elle a posté sur ce post,au début.C'est genial,je le sentais bien...

----------


## dgeyne

c'est Kybou qui a posté au debut, c'est à elle que je m'adresse?

----------


## jocker72

Le pseudo de isabelle cest isabelle p

----------


## catis

tu peux envoyer un MP  à kybou,elle transmettra,mais pour les soins,le suivit,l'asso qui prendra la louloute,c'est Isabelle P et son asso,elle a posté le 13e message sur la première page,tu peux la retrouver,elle suit le post de prés de toutes façons ,elle se manifeste dessus.Et merçi pour mystique,elle le mérite bien,j'espère que son départ chez vous pourra se faire.

----------


## catis

*chrisbagh25@hotmail.com*
Sinon,sur la première page il y a un mail,oui,joint d'abords kybou,c'est son post.

----------


## Miaou

J'apporte juste ma contribution en partageant un lien expliquant le mastocytome : http://molosses-lover-s.forumactif.c...tocytome-canin

dgeyne, si vous avez l'occasion d'offrir une belle fin de vie à Mystique, c'est vraiment génial !

----------


## Raven

.

----------


## Kybou!

Merci Raven !  ::

----------


## catis

J'ai mis la nouvelle banniere,effectivement plus claire!!!enfin,plus lisible,merçi pour elle.

----------


## Kybou!

> je reponds sur les 2 sujets car je ne sais pas lequel est suivi le plus: 
> j'ai la possibilité de prendre mystique pour qu'elle ait une belle fin de vie. Je vis en RP , dans une maison, avec 2 jardins distincts , j'ai 2 chiennes et 10 furets. Elle pourrait etre isolée et ne croiser que tres peu mes chiennes, et etre avec moi en alternance avec mes chiennes. J'ai accompagnée ma chienne chow chow qui est partie d'une tumeur pulmonnaire l'été dernier, donc je connais pas mal. J'ai lu les posts mais j'ai pas compris une chose, est elle sous asso? le soucis est juste de savoir si les soins, dont elle pourrait avoir besoin sont couverts et le covoit pour moi. Et bien sur etre sure que elle peut pas transmettre sa maladie aux miens, ce qui est compréhesible... j'attends de vos nouvelles; ha oui et j'ai un bon véto à coté!


Donc tu vas accueillir Mystique Dgeyne ? As-tu discuté avec Isabelle ? Merci pour la belle, c'est vraiment super pour elle !  :: 

Jocker, pourrais-tu mettre d'autres photos de Mystique sur le post stp ? Merci beaucoup !

----------


## armance

::  super !! J'espère que ça va vite se concrétiser!
va falloir rechercher covoiturage...
On attend vos news

----------


## Kybou!

Il faudrait peut-être attendre les réponses de Dgeyne et d'Isabelle avant ...  ::

----------


## arden56

Quelle bonne nouvelle !! Croisons les doigts pour que ça marche....

----------


## jocker72

DES photos oui j en fait des qu un rayon de soleil montre son nez 
car celle que j ai son de cette ete

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonsoir, que du bonheur de voir que des personnes ont le courage de prendre un chien pour une fin  de vie et ce n'est pas simple, bravo, encouragement!!!!! j'espère que cela se fera et que cette chienne finira ses jours heureuse!!!! j'ai un chien qui a 12 ans et je pense que le jour où il me quitera, pour calmer le grand vide et mon chagrin, j'aiderais des vieux chiens ou chats qui ont besoin de tant d'amour, de tendresse, car un animal ne nous abandonne jamais!!!! c'est l'humain qui l'abandonne trop souvent pour des raisons qui n'en sont pas, bonne soirée et je croise les doigts pour cette petite chienne au regard!!!!!!

----------


## Kybou!

Comme tu le dis, attendons ...  ::

----------


## Kybou!

::

----------


## Raven

On croise les doigts...  ::

----------


## jaspée

s'investir dans une telle "mission" mérite effectivement un petit delai !
je pourrais séparer Mysique de mes 2 loulous, mais le problème est que je ne l'aurais pas "sous la main"... et ca me gêne beaucoup. Bizarrement saxo est très sympa avec les chiennes (ou chiens soumis) chez qui il va, mais ne tolère personne chez lui ou à l'extérerieur.. a encore "gueulé" comme un danné sur un joli retriever qui s'est contenté de remuer la queue...  :: quand on a pris le batia ce soir. Petit théo est super gentil avec les autres mais hyper démonstratif avec sa môman ! il "chasse" meme saxo quand celui ci vient chercher un calin (ce qu'il fait de plus en plus... mais on est encore loin des démonstrations ++ !!) j'imagine donc qu'avec la miss, ce serait pas l'idéal..
croisons les doigts en espérant que dgeyne nous donnera une réponse positive...
bisous les copines !!!

----------


## catis

ne cessons pas de chercher,LA solution n'est pas encore officielle,celà peut ne pas se faire,alors continuez à diffuser la bannière sur rescue,qu'un maximum de gens voient se post,une autre solution pourrait ainsi rapidement se dessiner en cas de retrait de dgeyne,on ne sait jamais,il vaut mieux deux solutions voir trois qu'une... quelqu'un sans chien,on qui a perdu son chien,peut vouloir aider notre mystique pour sa fin de vie,elle a pour seul défaut d'être exclusive et jalouse,mais elle peut se balader avec d'autres chiens ...une personne sans chien recevrait tout l'amour exclusif de cette caline.

----------


## Miaou

> s'investir dans une telle "mission" mérite effectivement un petit delai !


Quand la raison parle, oui, mais quand c'est faisable et que le coeur parle, le délai peut se raccourcir à quelques instants  ::

----------


## jaspée

a titre indicatif... je sais que c'est un peu "politiquement incorrect", mais a t on une idée de son espérance de vie ?? j'aurais peut etre une solution, une amie qui a perdu sa fifille récemment, mais qui marie sa fille au mois d'aout... ::

----------


## Kybou!

Alors, sans vouloir créer de polémique, réfléchir, oui, mais j'aimerais pour ma part que les gens le fassent AVANT de se proposer, histoire d'éviter de donner inutilement de l'espoir aux membres ... Certains vont penser qu'une solution est trouvée, les diffusions vont être arrêtées et c'est une perte de temps considérable que l'on ne peut pas se permettre vu la situation de Mystique ! Donc svp, les délais, prenez-les AVANT !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Quand la raison parle, oui, mais quand c'est faisable et que le coeur parle, le délai peut se raccourcir à quelques instants


C'est exactement ça et j'aimerais que ça se passe de cette façon pour Mystique ...  ::  

Non Jaspée pour son espérance de vie, du moins pas pour l'instant !

----------


## catis

C'est bien pour ça Kybou,ne t'enerve pas,que je précise bien,puisque dgeyne veut un délai,et que je pense qu'il faut effectivement se poser la question  avant de s'engager,que pour l'instant Mystique n'a PAS de solution, une personne  réflechie,dgeyne,et elle a bien raison de ne pas s'engager à la légère,elle a dû discuter avec isabelleP et elle voit si  mystique peur s'adapter à sa maison(elle a deux chiens)mais que RIEN n'est décidé.
Mystique n'a pas de solution à ce jour,continuez à diffuser,mes copines...
Jaspée,peut-être voir directement avec isabelle P ce qu'elle pense de l'esperance de vie de mystique,quelques semaines à plusieurs mois,c'est vaste,mais tu es infirmière ma douce,tu sais bien qu'on peut rarement savoir ,chez les humains comme les chiens,en tous les cas elle est très malade,mais pas mourrante du tout.Avec une vie au chaud et calinée,elle vivra même sans doute encore plus?

----------


## jaspée

je sais bien que l'amour fait des miracles, mon saxo en est la preuve vivante.. en fait il a échappé de peu à l'endormissement salvateur pour abréger ses souffrances... et j'ai l'impression que sa fin de vie n'est plus à l'ordre du jour !!  ::

----------


## jaspée

merci isabelle, c'est vrai que ce n'est jamais facile de répondre à une question pareille, je vais en parler à ma copine (le souci du mariage, c'est que c'est au portugal... donc plusieurs jours absente), biz à toi !

----------


## Saigure

Croisage de doigts pour la belle...
J'espère que ça va le faire!!!! Ca serait tellement bien qu'elle finisse sa vie au chaud et étant pour la fin au moins "le chien de quelqu'un"...  ::

----------


## jocker72

Pour l esperence de vie de mystique une analyse a ete faite par le laboratoire Idexx

donc :l indexe de proliferation est de 11.4% ce qui signifie 27% de survie de 2ans apres l exerese (operation) et sa fait deja 6 mois que ces tumeurs on ete decouvertes

----------


## Kybou!

Merci beaucoup pour les photos Jocker ! Tite mère va, tu es toute belle !  ::

----------


## jaspée

elle donne l'impression de porter tout le malheur du monde sur ses épaules...

----------


## Lolajo

Bonjour a tous,

D'abord bravo pour votre mobilisation pour cette puce, Mystique.

Je fais partie des personnes "qui agissent dans l'ombre", je ne commente pas ici les sujets, mais je diffuse massivement sur FB.

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait une proposition d'adoption (faite par commentaire) sur FB justement.

Voici le commentaire et le nom de la personne, je cite "Roxane Pierron moi je peux, mais comment contacter la personne qui s'en occupe ? peut-on me l'amené jusque dans le puy de dôme ou j'habite ? ou faut-il allé la chercher ? j'ai une maison assez grande pour la prendre avec moi, je suis une passionnée des animaux, et je ferais tout pour qu'elle ai une fin de vie des plus agréable qu'il soit . j'espere avoir de vos nouvelles rapidement merci"

Voici le lien ou vous pourrez trouver ce message/commentaire 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...ent_id=6175947

Et le lien direct, sur le profil FB de roxanne Pierron :


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=547018069

 J'ai renseigné cette personne pour lui expliquer comment prendre contact avec "Isabelle P" par rescue ou avec "Kybou" sur son adresse email

Je croise les doigts pour Mystique et vous remercie encore pour votre mobilisation.

A bientot, chers collègues de la P.A ::

----------


## jaspée

merci lolajo ! une nouvelle piste pour la belle, c'est que du bonheur !!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Alors, je n'ai rien posté pour l'instant pq je suis dans l'attente d'une réponse pour la belle justement ... Une famille s'est déjà proposée pour elle (j'ai eu la dame au téléphone ce midi), j'attends de connaître leur décision demain soir avant de donner suite aux autres propositions ! Merci pour l'intérêt que vous portez tous à Mystique en tout cas ! On croise pour cette jolie toutoune, ce serait une famille "en or" !!!!!

----------


## Lolajo

> Alors, je n'ai rien posté pour l'instant pq je suis dans l'attente d'une réponse pour la belle justement ... Une famille s'est déjà proposée pour elle (j'ai eu la dame au téléphone ce midi), j'attends de connaître leur décision demain soir avant de donner suite aux autres propositions ! Merci pour l'intérêt que vous portez tous à Mystique en tout cas ! On croise pour cette jolie toutoune, ce serait une famille "en or" !!!!!


Bien sur, c'est tout a fait normal. Mais 2 propositions valent mieux qu'une! ::  On ne sait jamais.
Je croise les doigts pour la fifille  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui oui, je retiens chaque proposition, rien n'est fait pour l'instant  ! Merci infiniment pour les diffusions !  ::

----------


## Lolajo

A votre service et avec plaisir!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je viens de voir   l appel sur facebook , je continue a suivre s il faut continuer a diffuser , je le ferai pte mére  ::

----------


## jaspée

c'est génial Kibounette !!  :: j'espère qu'une des propositions va se concrétiser....  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Du fond du coeur, merci à tous pour la belle ...  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Retenez votre souffle ...  ::

----------


## vitostorm

voui ???? suis en apnée..........elle a trouvé une famille ?????

----------


## Kybou!

Roulements de tambours ...  ::  ! Je suis motus et bouche cousue ...  ::

----------


## vitostorm

::

----------


## jaspée

je manque d'air !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kybou!

Tu veux que je te ventile Jaspée ?  ::

----------


## vitostorm

ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnn pourquoi tu nous dis pas ???

déjà que je piétine car j'attends mon loulou, et toi tu nous laisses en apnée.....je vais pouvoir concourir pour le prochain Grand Bleu

----------


## Kybou!

Parce que moi personnellement, je n'ai rien à dire ... Z'êtes impatientes quand même hein !  ::

----------


## vitostorm

vi j'avoue la patience n'est pas ma qualité première..... :: 

que la personne qui a qq chose à dire vienne sur le post.....

----------


## jaspée

kibou, si tu continue... c'est moi qui vais te mettre une fessée !!!!!
abrège nos souffrances... dis nous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnn pourquoi tu nous dis pas ???
> 
> *déjà que je piétine car j'attends mon loulou*, et toi tu nous laisses en apnée.....je vais pouvoir concourir pour le prochain Grand Bleu


J'espère qu'il arrive bientôt !

Pour le reste, voui, je suis sadique mouahaha !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Il va arriver (enfin je l'espère sinon vous allez me rendre chèvre) !  ::

----------


## jaspée

::  j'en peux plussssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kybou!

> kibou, si tu continue... c'est moi qui vais te mettre une fessée !!!!!
> abrège nos souffrances... dis nous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dis donc Jaspée, tu ne peux pas souffrir en silence comme tout le monde ? T'abuses quoi !  :: 

Puis bon, est-ce que tu as été sage aujourd'hui ? Je suis pas convaincue quoua !  ::

----------


## vitostorm

voui il va bientôt arriver.....j'attends......je tends l'oreille.....c'est long...

suis super contente si Mystique a trouvé une bonne famille pour elle...

----------


## Planète Amstaff

Bonjour à tout le monde ! 

Il m'a fallu un peu de temps car j'ai du passer par la l'inévitable case "présentation" !

Ca va Kybou!, tu peux respirer !!!


 :Smile:

----------


## jaspée

> Dis donc Jaspée, tu ne peux pas souffrir en silence comme tout le monde ? T'abuses quoi !


mais je ne souffre pas.... c'est 10.000 fois pire, je suis sur des charbons ardents !! des bonnes nouvelles dans ce monde de fou, c'est tellement bon........ ::

----------


## Kybou!

J'en pouvais plus !  ::  T'étais pas obligé de te faire désirer aussi toi, je te les laisse, t'as du boulot !  ::

----------


## jaspée

> J'en pouvais plus !  T'étais pas obligé de te faire désirer aussi toi, je te les laisse, t'as du boulot !


wouiiiiiiiiiiii !! raconte nous tout !!!!  ::

----------


## Planète Amstaff

MDR !!!

Du job ?

Pourquoi pas ?


 ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pauvre homme, il va repartir aussi vite qu'il est arrivé !  ::

----------


## leeloolulu

alors c'est quoi les nouvelles??????

----------


## Planète Amstaff

Alors, en condensé, je suis ici car en début de semaine j'ai partagé un lien de "Taysa" sur FB, lien qui concernait une mamie au joli nez rose qui vivait dans des conditions plus que précaire, sinon misérable. Aussi, touché par cette histoire je l'ai partagé sur mon forum afin de toucher un peu plus de personnes et miracle, une bonne âme (Ysa) s'est fait connaitre et s'est proposé quasi immédiatement de récupérer Mystique (oui, si vous ne l'avez pas compris c'est d'elle qu'il s'agit !)...

Donc voici la bonne nouvelle de ma présence ici, Mystique va bientôt pouvoir respirer le bon air de la Haute Savoie, dans une famille aimante et chaleureuse pour accompagner ses derniers jours-mois et souhaitons le, années !

Une très bonne nouvelle qui me réchauffe le coeur !!!

 ::

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Pauvre homme, il va repartir aussi vite qu'il est arrivé !


Pas de risque, juste j'ai pas mal de taf, mais je viendrai ici aussi souvent que possible !


 ::

----------


## leeloolulu

> Alors, en condensé, je suis ici car en début de semaine j'ai partagé un lien de "Taysa" sur FB, lien qui concernait une mamie au joli nez rose qui vivait dans des conditions plus que précaire, sinon misérable. Aussi, touché par cette histoire je l'ai partagé sur mon forum afin de toucher un peu plus de personnes et miracle, une bonne âme (Ysa) s'est fait connaitre et s'est proposé quasi immédiatement de récupérer Mystique (oui, si vous ne l'avez pas compris c'est d'elle qu'il s'agit !)...
> 
> Donc voici la bonne nouvelle de ma présence ici, Mystique va bientôt pouvoir respirer le bon air de la Haute Savoie, dans une famille aimante et chaleureuse pour accompagner ses derniers jours-mois et souhaitons le, années !
> 
> Une très bonne nouvelle qui me réchauffe le coeur !!!


oooh c'est merveilleux::::: Merci Ysa!!!!!! ::

----------


## Planète Amstaff

Oui, Ysa est une personne admirable !!!

Je pense qu'elle ne va pas tarder à se présenter ici aussi !


 ::

----------


## vitostorm

:: Isa quel beau geste 

suis super contente pour cette pov' louloute, elle va pouvoir terminer dignement sa vie

merci pour elle

et l'air de la Haute Savoie n'est que pur bonheur

----------


## leeloolulu

Bravo bravo à tous pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour Mystique!!!

----------


## jaspée

> Pas de risque, juste j'ai pas mal de taf, mais je viendrai ici aussi souvent que possible !


Un homme au milieu de toutes ces filles !!! Bienvenu !!! et merci pour les bonnes nouvelles, suis tellement heureuse pour cette pauvre mystique  :: 
 elle va enfin pouvoir se poser tranquille et finir ses jours choyée et au chaud... Que du bonheur !! Grand merci à Ysa pour prendre soin d'elle  ::

----------


## Planète Amstaff

Nous sommes tous heureux(-ses) ce soir je crois !


 :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Pour ceux qui souhaitent découvrir le post de l'heureux dénouement, c'est ici !

http://www.planete-amstaff.com/t3475...mamie-red-nose

Parce que Planète Amstaff est modeste mais parce que moi, je veux que cela se sache, il s'est proposé pour prendre en charge les frais de croquettes de la belle Mystique, croquettes qui seront adaptées en fonction de l'évolution de son état de santé !

Et parce que la mobilisation et la générosité sur ce forum ont été sans limites, quelqu'un s'est même déjà proposé pour assurer une partie du co-voit !

Merci, du fond du coeur, merci pour la belle (et je n'oublie bien sûr pas Jocker) !

Ysa !!!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> *Un homme au milieu de toutes ces filles !!! Bienvenu !!!* et merci pour les bonnes nouvelles, suis tellement heureuse pour cette pauvre mystique 
> elle va enfin pouvoir se poser tranquille et finir ses jours choyée et au chaud... Que du bonheur !! Grand merci à Ysa pour prendre soin d'elle


Tu perds pas le nord t'sais toi !  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Tu perds pas le nord t'sais toi !


 ::   ouaich !!

----------


## vitostorm

je viens de m'inscrire mais je ne peux pas voir le post de Mystique...pas grave l'essentiel est qu'elle ait trouvé sa famille

----------


## SarahC

:: Ca méritait au moins un brocolis!!  :: Et une aubergine radioactive!

----------


## Kybou!

Un immense merci à toutes les personnes qui se sont mobilisées (ici ou ailleurs), qui ont diffusé, partagé pour Mystique ! Merci à TOUS !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> je viens de m'inscrire mais je ne peux pas voir le post de Mystique...pas grave l'essentiel est qu'elle ait trouvé sa famille


Il faut que Fred t'y donne accès ! Tu pourras ensuite suivre les aventures de la belle !

----------


## jaspée

> je viens de m'inscrire mais je ne peux pas voir le post de Mystique...pas grave l'essentiel est qu'elle ait trouvé sa famille


je viens de m'inscrire aussi, il faut un peu de temps... tu vas recevoir un message de leur part, et ensuite tu pourras te connecter !

----------


## vitostorm

voui suis connectée, c'est juste que pour l'instant nous sommes en restriction..on va attendre que Fred valide tout cela

----------


## armance

Super pour la miss !!
Elle part quand ?
 ::

----------


## jocker72

Quand une visite avant adoption sera faite

----------


## jocker72

::

----------


## malendrine

*On attend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Raven

Oui enfin là y'a quand même pas moins de deux pages de blabla pour dire que vous attendez, tout le monde attend avec impatience... donc patientez.
C'est pas super agréable de recevoir une dizaine de notif quand tu vois que c'est juste pour dire, en gros "alors?"  ::

----------


## jocker72

dans qu elle ville se trouve la famille

----------


## Taysa

> ouaich !!


Mui sauf que la femme de Fred sera pas trop d'accord si vous lui souhaitez toutes dessus ^^ lol 

Merci fred d'avoir transmis pour la fille et merci a Ysa de la prendre chez elle !!!

----------


## Taysa

Bravo pour les croq Fred t'as oublier de me le dire ca par contre !!!!! 
Modeste va  ::

----------


## jocker72

le co voit est trouvé et peut etre fait le 15 ou 16/mars
prix 130

----------


## Kybou!

Ysa est au courant des dates ?

----------


## jocker72

isabelle p va lui tel
mais il faut faire un leger appel aux dons pour le co voit

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Bravo pour les croq Fred t'as oublier de me le dire ca par contre !!!!! 
> Modeste va


Ca m'est venu "comme ça", rien de prémédité Wendaïe !


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> le co voit est trouvé et peut etre fait le 15 ou 16/mars
> prix 130€



M*rde, je suis pas là ce week-end là...


 :Frown:

----------


## jocker72

et sa colle pas?

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> et sa colle pas?



Pour moi ?

Non, ça n'a pas tellement d'importance mais c'est que si vous aviez eu besoin de moi je n'étais pas là, tout simplement.

Mais le principal c'est que Ysa soit là elle, moi c'est plus que secondaire !


 ::

----------


## Jade01

La FA se trouve où en Haute Savoie?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

sez à Francinette éventuellement pour les co voiturages rt mrttre le lien ici merci

----------


## jaspée

> La FA se trouve où en Haute Savoie?


oui, près du lac léman...

----------


## mystique

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour la présentation !!! 
Bon bien quand vous avez vu le pseudo , je pense que vous savez qui je suis  ::  !!, j'espère que vous m'envoudrez pas d'avoir prit son nom.. mais je pensais que c'était le plus adéquate  :: 
alors je m'appèle Ysa, je vis en haute savoie, je suis en couple et j'ai une fille de 13 ans bientôt en ce qui concerne la famille de poilus, j'ai une amstaff adoptée à la spa de Genève en 2007 et qui va faire 8 ans le 16 mars!! et j'ai trois Leavitt bulldog de 3 ans et demi, 2ans et demis et 14 mois !!  ainsi que deux chats.. je ne sais pas quel âge récupéré dans la rue en Espagne à une année d'intervalle .. Ha et j'ai aussi un lapin nain qui doit avoir 12 ans !!!

Et si la visite de pré-FA est ok, c'est chez moi qui Mystique viendra !! 

Sinon quoi dire ??  bien qu'on est heureux de pouvoir accueillir la belle !!  je pense que les questions suivront alors je vais les attendre pour compléter !!  
Ha, je suis pas trop forum, donc promis je viendrais régulièrement vous donnez des news de la belle ainsi qu'à tous ses tontons et tatas de Planète Amstaff sans qui j'aurais pas connu la belle.. 

à bientôt 
Ysa

----------


## jaspée

A mon tour de te souhaiter la bienvenue Ysa, merci pour la belle mystique "red nose" !! ::

----------


## mystique

> A mon tour de te souhaiter la bienvenue Ysa, merci pour la belle mystique "red nose" !!


Je t'en remercie !!  

Pour Mystique de rien c'est tout à fait normal.. on ne peut rester insensible !!

----------


## jocker72

marathoman :le co voit est bouclé 

>C 'est les dons qu il manque

----------


## Jade01

Il me semblait avoir compris que Mystique n'était pas du tout ok chiens?  :: 

Si j'ai bien compté la FA en a 4 non?

----------


## jocker72

oui  effectivement ,mais la famille a la possibilité de separé les chiens .
La pre visite sera effectué en debut de semaines .

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour la présentation !!! 
> Bon bien quand vous avez vu le pseudo , je pense que vous savez qui je suis  !!, j'espère que vous m'envoudrez pas d'avoir prit son nom.. mais je pensais que c'était le plus adéquate 
> alors je m'appèle Ysa, je vis en haute savoie, je suis en couple et j'ai une fille de 13 ans bientôt en ce qui concerne la famille de poilus, j'ai une amstaff adoptée à la spa de Genève en 2007 et qui va faire 8 ans le 16 mars!! et j'ai trois Leavitt bulldog de 3 ans et demi, 2ans et demis et 14 mois !!  ainsi que deux chats.. je ne sais pas quel âge récupéré dans la rue en Espagne à une année d'intervalle .. Ha et j'ai aussi un lapin nain qui doit avoir 12 ans !!!
> 
> Et si la visite de pré-FA est ok, c'est chez moi qui Mystique viendra !! 
> 
> Sinon quoi dire ??  bien qu'on est heureux de pouvoir accueillir la belle !!  je pense que les questions suivront alors je vais les attendre pour compléter !!  
> ...


Bienvenue Ysa !!!

 ::

----------


## mystique

salut Fred, merci

Pour répondre oui j'ai 4 chiens et la possibilité de tous les séparés  :Big Grin:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

ok super toutes ces bonnes nouvelles

----------


## Lolajo

Bonjour a tous et toutes

Je suis très heureuse pour les nouvelles!

J'ai posté sur FB que Mystique était en cours d'adoption  :: 

Bravo a tous et toutes pour vos partages! Une belle chaine de solidarité qui aura payée!  :Smile: 

Un grand grand bravo a Isabelle P et Ysa!  :Smile: 

Quand qqun aura fait l'annonce pour la demande de don concernant le covoit,avec les renseignements nécessaires, je diffuserai!


Merci chers collégue de la P.A pour votre générosité et votre grand coeur! ::  ::

----------


## Raven

DU coup je suis pas tout... c'est une FA qui a été trouvée ou une famille d'adoption définitive? 

Si possible de récapituler parce-que là 5pages... un peu dur à suivre  ::

----------


## Kybou!

On répète la même chose depuis le début ... On cherchait une famille d'accueil définitive pour Mystique (ça revient au même que des adoptants d'une certaine façon), c'est chose faite !

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui enfin là y'a quand même pas moins de deux pages de blabla pour dire que vous attendez,* tout le monde attend avec impatience...* donc patientez.
> C'est pas super agréable de recevoir une dizaine de notif quand tu vois que c'est juste pour dire, en gros "alors?"


Et là c'est pareil, je ne sais pas ce que tu attendais pq je ne vois pas comment on aurait pu l'exprimer plus clairement (Planète Amstaff a bien résumé les choses il me semble) ... Mais oui, il faut prendre le temps/la peine de tout lire, je le conçois ! C'est pas super agréable non plus de répéter constamment les mêmes choses, Vitostorm et Jaspée ayant très bien compris, elles ...

----------


## Raven

Pas besoin de répondre aux gens qui suivent le post sur un tel ton, merci. 

Ensuite je suis désolé de ne pas avoir réussi malgré toutes les interventions qui ne faisaient avancer en rien le cas de Mystique et qui revenaient à dire la même chose. 
Mais ravie pour la mémère, merci à la personne s'étant proposée et dernier post sur ce sujet.  ::

----------


## Saigure

YEHAAAAAAAAA!!!  ::  ::  :: 
Merci à toi Ysa... Mystique va connaitre la chaleur d'un foyer pour ces derniers instants de vie. C'est un merveilleux don que tu lui (nous) fais là.  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi j ai compris qu'il fallait attendre la visite de pré adoption quand même car l adoptante a des chiens mais elle peut les séparer de Mystique Donc j'attends zen quand même pour sortir les brocolis
Et encore merci à cette famille de coeur

----------


## Saigure

Ben si elle peut les séparer?...
Je range mes brocolis alors. Et attendre que la puce soit là bas...

----------


## jaspée

la pré visite est ok les filles !! ne rangez pas les brocolis trop vite !! 
Raven, je concois que 2 pages de blabla, c'est pas drole... mais faut pas nous en vouloir, on s'est bien éclatées avec kibou et vito à se les échanger, et cela n'avait d'égal que la joie et le soulagement de la savoir au chaud pour le reste de ces jours...  ::  on est désolées...  ::

----------


## jocker72

La personne mandaté pour la faire n'a pas eu Ysa au telephone ,donc la visite n'a pas pu etre faite.

Et oui mystique ne partira pas tant que la visite sera pas faite .

----------


## jaspée

désolée joker, je me suis  laissé abuser par ceci 
* Re: Urgence pour mamie red nose*  par *jocker72* Hier à 14:02


merci de vos propositions

Le co voiturage est bouclé dans sa totalité 

il sera fait par le meme co voituireur 


je pensais que si le covoit etait bouclé, c'etait que l'adoption etait ok... ::

----------


## jocker72

Le co voit est bouclé mais si visite non satisfaisante le co voit sera annulé

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Le co voit est bouclé mais si visite non satisfaisante le co voit sera annulé


Pas de pessimisme intempestif, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne serait satisfaisante...

----------


## jocker72

dsle mais on a precisé  ce point car sur l autre forum on a dit que la visite etait faite alors que c est faux etc.............

----------


## ugolini

> Certes la visite est indispensable mais moi je suis fort optimiste étant donné l'excellent contact que j'ai eu avec Ysa.


Ne perdez pas de temps en bla bla...ses jours sont comptés, vous ne pensez pas?  ::

----------


## jocker72

non je ne pense pas ,elle a ete operé il y a 6 mois deja et son prognostique vitale est en gros de 2ans apres l excerese des tumeurs,donc on est certainement pas a 2 jours pres !
un cancer cutané ne necessite pas forcement d envoyé la chienne mourrir n importe ou

avant de placer un chien un visite avant s'impose,on doit malgrès tout savoir ou et comment sera la chienne .

----------


## catis

Bien répondu,isabelleP,tu as raison,pourquoi d'un coup ,oeuvrer dans l'urgence,l'acceuil d'un nouveau chien n'est pas anodin,il faut se préparer,s'assurer qu'il n'y aura pas de problême,car le pire ,pour mystique, serait que ça se passe mal.Il faut mettre toute les chances de son coté.
Pour que jusqu'à la fin de sa vie elle reste chez des maitres aimant .
Donc patience,si l'acceuil chez Ysa est bon,elle ira,tranquillement,et y finira ses jours dans de bonnes conditions,pas la peine de réclamer des nouvelles sans arrêt.Enfin,c'est mon avis.J'attends,et on saura bien comment les choses arrivent...

----------


## jocker72

Visite avant adoption tres bonne

----------


## catis

::  :: donc,supeeer!!!

----------


## arden56

Genial !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armance

::

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir, 

Pour information le sujet ne sera pas nettoyé. Il se trouve dans la rubrique "adoptés et sortis d'affaire - en attente de confirmation" et cette rubrique peut supporter des sujets plus longs, des commentaires inutiles etc ... 

*La FA est trouvée, le covoit' aussi, et la prévisite de la FALD est concluante*, voilà l'essentiel est dit .

----------


## dgeyne

Bonsoir
POur les personnes critiques, je me suis proposée et ai discuté avec Isabelle pour connaitre exactement les conditions dont aurait besoin Mystique. Le temps de reflexion est normal : c'est un etre vivant, un engagement , un etre qui doit etre bien dans sa maison DEFINITIVE et je dois tenir compte des autres etres vivants dans cette meme maison, avec toutes les infos. Pour ma part, je suis responsable des animaux que j'ai chez moi et de ceux que j'accueille. Il etait hors de question de deplacer une chienne qui a souffert pour se rendre compte que l'organisation ne collait pas. Donc se proposer sur le post et discuter avec la personne qui la connait sont 2 choses differentes.. Merci à ceux qui parlent beaucoup sur le post, et qui critiquent le fait que je reflechisse...quel raisonnement!! Pour info et apres reflexion j'ai tel pour dire que je souhaitais aller sur place rencontrer la chienne! Je suis cependant tres heureuse qu'elle ait trouver un foyer, et  je serais disponible pour un autre dans le besoin! Avec toujours mon temps de reflexion car je prends toujours en compte le bonheur des animaux que j'ai chez moi...

----------


## jaspée

merci jade pour ta gentillesse, 
du coup, ou va mystique, chez dgeyne ou ailleurs ?? je comprend plus rien moi... ::

----------


## Miaou

> Bonsoir
> POur les personnes critiques, je me suis proposée et ai discuté avec Isabelle pour connaitre exactement les conditions dont aurait besoin Mystique. Le temps de reflexion est normal : c'est un etre vivant, un engagement , un etre qui doit etre bien dans sa maison DEFINITIVE et je dois tenir compte des autres etres vivants dans cette meme maison, avec toutes les infos. Pour ma part, je suis responsable des animaux que j'ai chez moi et de ceux que j'accueille. Il etait hors de question de deplacer une chienne qui a souffert pour se rendre compte que l'organisation ne collait pas. Donc se proposer sur le post et discuter avec la personne qui la connait sont 2 choses differentes.. Merci à ceux qui parlent beaucoup sur le post, et qui critiquent le fait que je reflechisse...quel raisonnement!! Pour info et apres reflexion j'ai tel pour dire que je souhaitais aller sur place rencontrer la chienne! Je suis cependant tres heureuse qu'elle ait trouver un foyer, et  je serais disponible pour un autre dans le besoin! Avec toujours mon temps de reflexion car je prends toujours en compte le bonheur des animaux que j'ai chez moi...


Je me sens un peu visée par ton message  :: 

Si je me suis permise une petite remarque sur le délai de réflexion, c'est que j'ai aussi fait ce choix d'accueillir un chien qui était catégorisé et atteint d'un mastocytome... Mais le délai de réflexion, je me le suis imposée AVANT de me proposer publiquement  :: 

En tout cas, je suis ravie pour Mystique !

----------


## dgeyne

Polémique et critique steriles qui n'aident en rien les animaux, j'ai repondu clairement plus haut...

----------


## momo

Trés heureuse pour MYSTIQUE  ::

----------


## mystique

Le dodo à Mystique testé et approuvé !!!    ::

----------


## SarahC

Elle est arrivée en famille? Donc on peut classer le sujet définitivement?

----------


## mystique

Non elle c'est ma chienne !!!

Mystique arrive demain soir  ::

----------


## sylvie 71

::  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  Je sors!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Je la pensais dépliée, à l'aise, et comme on la voyait qu'à peine sur le début de topic, neurones et fatigue aidant.... Désolée....  ::

----------


## mystique

> Je sors!!!! 
> 
> Je la pensais dépliée, à l'aise, et comme on la voyait qu'à peine sur le début de topic, neurones et fatigue aidant.... Désolée....


 ::  loool

Pas de soucis... j'aurais put mieux m'exprimer en disant que Chaina avait testé et approuvé le futur dodo de Mystique !!!   ::

----------


## mystique

Mystique est à la maison, on vient d'arriver !!!

Tout c'est bien passé, elle va bien et elle a bien mangé !!!

Jocker merci bcp pour les croquettes c'est cool et pour son drap, comme ça pour cette nuit elle a ses odeurs !!!

je vous ferais un topo demain, car là je suis juste morte..

Merci à vous tous, sans quoi mystique ne serait pas chez moi !!!

 ::

----------


## armance

super ! On va suivre un peu son intégration si vous le voulez bien ?!merci

----------


## mystique

Pfff c'est long de renifler 1200m 2 de jardin



Rencontre avec Poupette !!



Moi je veux retourner voir le lapin !!! mais tâta Ysa veut pas pfff



Allez tata laisse moi aller voir lapions   ::   !!!

----------


## loulouk

tite mère  :: 
j'ai suivi son post depusi le debut sans pouvoir intervenir,
je suis très contente de voir le sphotos de mystique enfin dans sa nouvelle maison, c'est que du bonheur 
un grand merci pour elle !

----------


## jaspée

::  :: et une danse des brocolis bien méritée !!! Bravo Ysa !!!

----------


## lealouboy

> et une danse des brocolis bien méritée !!! Bravo Ysa !!!


 :: 


mais je te suis et surenchéris....  ::  ::  :: 

super heureuse pour Mystique  ::

----------


## sylvie 71

moi aussi  ::  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Bon bon, me voici de retour ! Ysa, que te dire si ce n'est un immense MERCI pour cette jolie mamy au nez rose ! Je suis ravie de la savoir chez toi, j'espère du fond du coeur qu'elle aura encore de nombreux mois (peut-être année(s) ?) à passer à tes côtés ! Sois heureuse ma belle et encore merci à ta nouvelle famille !  ::

----------


## arden56

C'est que du bonheur ces photos.. Et le terrain de jeu à explorer......... et le bonheur peut faire gagner quelques semaines voire quelques mois sur la foutue maladie....

 ::  ::

----------


## mystique

heu dis tata tu veux pas lâcher ton appareil et me faire des guililis ??  :: 



haa oui comme çA j'aime bien !!!  :: 



Mais heuu comment ça c'est déjà tout ???



si je me mets dans cette position ça t'aide !!! :: 



pfff tata dit qu'elle a pas le temps de me faire des gazouilles toute la journée !!!  qu'elle doit faire en peu de ménage et me préparer pour cet après midi pô juste !!!  ::

----------


## arden56

Bon "tata" est radine sur les câlins !!! mais je souris signe que je suis heureuse, non ?  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

c etait pas prevu dans le contrat  que tu sois deléguée aux calins et qu on t embauchait quelqu un pour le ménage , caliner ou balayer moi j ai choisi 
 :: elle a un sourire ravageur la mamy c est pas mamy blue c est mamy rose avec son pt nez 
http://www.chien-perdu.org/37726 si vous avez des amis dans le coin pour aider a retrouver tsunami diffusez merci ::

----------


## armance

C'est pas joli joli de torturer moralement cette jolie madame !!!! La faire pleurer en la séparant de son coup de foudre de lapinous, et  lui gratouiller comme ça le cou ... Que fait la SPA ?!! :: 

merci beaucoup Ysa Isabelle Kybou et l'ex FA qui doit être triste de cette séparation ...Mais visiblement la miss va vite se faire à la chaleur de son nouveau foyer

----------


## SarahC

AAAAAH!!! Ben là je peux!!! 

 ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## armance

Et ça c'est pour info Jaspee et sauvetage de Saxo mis à l'honneur dans 30 Millions d'amis : http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...newslettermars

bises

----------


## raymonde

bonjour ou en étes vous pour mystique je viens de voir votre annonce cela ma beaucoup toucher je suis du 72 et prétes a la prendre de suite j'ai des chats mais pas de souci pour eux et j'ai une chambre a part grande maison beaucoup d'amour avec les enfants qui m'aideront a en prendre soin

----------


## jaspée

trop tard Raymonde, elle vient de rejoindre sa nouvelle famille ! mais merci de ta proposition !
y'a plein de photos plus haut magnifiques !  ::

----------


## momo

Plein de bonheur pour toi et ta famille jolie MYSTIQUE  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ouais, tata Ysa, elle est super !  ::  Elle sait se faire papouiller la belle Mystique en tout cas ! Les photos sont aussi belles que touchantes ! Encore MERCI !  ::

----------


## mystique

les dernières photos de la journée


On profite du soleil !!!






encore un bonbon !!!

----------


## Marmotte73

Rhoo j'adore !! (on s'est vue hier, j'avais le malamute).
Est-ce que je peux vous "piquer" les photos de telle sorte à les diffuser sur le forum de Communauté Molosses (son asso de protection à l'époque où elle était cat.1).
Par ailleurs, n'hésitez pas à venir vous inscrire sur le forum de telle sorte à ce que vous puissiez donner des nouvelles de Mystique directement
Merci,

----------


## MARATHONMAN

tout simplement *MERCI*

----------


## mystique

ha oui Bonjour !!  

No blême vous piquer les photos et les poster sans soucis  ::

----------


## catis

Donc,c'est bien une fille,on a la preuve en photo!!!super!!!et merçi Ysa.

----------


## california1

c'est merveilleux pour cette pauvre petite mystique, bravo à la famille qui l a doptée pour cette merveilleuse demarche...je viens de perdre mon chien, je l ai accompagné dans ses moments de souffrance et je sais qu elle aura bien besoin de ce reconfort...cela me fend le coeur qu elle soit condamnee, je te souhaite la plus longue vie possible petit ange

----------


## california1

un traitement est il impossible? un appel aux dons serait il utile pour financer des medicaments?

----------


## Miaou

Il me semble qu'elle est déjà sous corticothérapie non ? Un grade 3 nécessiterait une chimio trop lourde pour cette mamie.

En tout cas, champomy !!

----------


## mystique

Une chimio à son âge serait une torture , avec mon véto on va lui faire des soins palliatifs afin qu'elle souffre pas ou le moins possible le plus longtemps possible  :: 

Merci pour les dons, mais Mystique a déjà une marraine et nous assumerons aussi les frais véto .. la famille c'est fait pour ça !!!

----------


## vmmiss

elle est très touchante petit coeur, mille mercis pour elle  ::

----------


## breton67

un immense merci de ma part pour votre gand coeur  :: un seul souhait que cette jolie fille profite le plus longtemps possible de son bonheur  ::

----------


## mymyrillette

Pfff et dire qu'elle a essayé de me culpabiliser... Espèce de boudin de chien cette mamy...

Heureuse de voir qu'elle s'est extrêmement vite adaptée.

Fais lui un gros bisous de ma part.. Suis allée chez Jocker ce soir... ça fait bizarre de plus la voir... mais je suis franchement heureuse pour elle. Encore merci !

----------


## mystique

le bisous à été transmit et elle m'en a rendu tout autant  :: 

c'est mystique bizouilles !!!

----------


## mystique

Séance câlin du matin

----------


## leeloolulu

Comme elle a l'air heureuse!!! merci pour ces belles photos!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Les photos sont superbes et mettent vraiment du baume au coeur  :: 
Les photos où elle se roule gaiement dans l'herbe m'ont beaucoup émue  :: 

Un immense merci à vous de nous donner des nouvelles via ce poste, je suivrai vos aventures avec attention  ::

----------


## mystique

Bonjour Isabelle et les autres,

Alors en deux jours il est dur de mettre un comportement sur Mystique, c'est vrai qu'en moins de 24h elle est devenue un vrai pot de colle, elle est moins stressée aussi.. au début elle ventilait bcp le stress du changement , la route les nouvelles odeurs. 
Par contre, elle aurait tendance à vite vouloir prendre le dessus, donc à recadrer gentiment pour lui faire comprendre que non ce n'est pas la cheffe  :: , mais elle a vit comprit. 
Mystique est plus à l'aise avec les femmes que les hommes, avec le mien on travaille pour qu'il l'amadoue.. bien sure avec la bouffe , un morceau de poulet par ci, un autre par là, une caresse etc etc..  selon comment il se comporte ou lève la main elle se met en défensive, mais rien de méchant !! mais on fait très attention. 

elle adore ma fille aussi, elle est douce et c'est léchouilles sur léchouilles.. bon je dois avouer que je laisse pas trop faire, car ma fille se laisse juste déborder et cela fait même pas deux jours que Mystique est là.. et je ne voudrais pas qu'elle développe le syndrome d'hyper attachement !! donc on lui "apprend" qu'elle peut rester avec nous, sans pour autant nous coller.. elle commence à comprendre, elle va dormir à 1 mètre de nous maintenant  ::  , bien oui c'est déjà bien.. avant c'était SUR nous loool

Elle voit mes autres chiens à travers la vitre, mais elle a aucuns problèmes d'agressivités, mais bon comme je l'ai déjà dit, elle ne les fréquentera jamais !!! 

Hier on a été chez le véto, il a constaté aussi cette méfiance envers les hommes, pour lui, il pense qu'elle a dut être frappée par un homme, quand il passait derrière elle pour l'examiné elle montrer ses belles dents, donc on la muselé pour plus de sécurité, mais après 10 biscuits en moins de 4 min, elle l'aimait déjà bcp !!! 

On doit se revoir fin mars - début avril pour les vaccins !! et mettre en route les soins palliatifs pour la myss ...

Je vous tiendrais au courant dès que  ::

----------


## cloclo 54

Je ne voudrais pas ramener ma fraise , mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas faire vacciner une chienne souffrant d'un  mastocytome . L' hydroxide d'aluminium  des vaccins dont le role est de stimuler la réponse immunitaire ne peut pas faire bon ménage avec ce type de cancer ou il y a déja une hyperexcitation  des mastocytes . Je te conseillerais maritime pine bark extract de chez robert mac Dowell 30 gouttes deux fois par jouer au début , plus mast cell cancer mix de chez Robert aussi,  30 gouttes  deux fois par jour au début associée à  corticotherapy support . De l'eau en bouteilles cristalline source Metzeral uniquement parce que c'est la moins chère avec moins de 30 mg par litres de résidus à sec  et une alimentation sans glucides . et elle pourra durer plus longtemps qu'on ne le pense . IL y aurait peut-etre aussi un bon stimulant de l'immunité chez WALA qu'on pourrait rajouter.

----------


## Kybou!

C'est intéressant ça Cloclo, merci pour les conseils ! C'est vrai qu'il faudrait voir pour tt ça du coup Ysa ...  ::

----------


## Miaou

Malheureusement, il y a un petit problème de race et de lois ! Il lui faudra au moins la rage...

----------


## cloclo 54

Non , les mastocytes ayant une fonction dans la réponse immunitaire , autant la flinguer. Si Mystique est en Haute Savoie , ne serait -il pas possible de faire un appel aux dons et l'emmener am Kleintier Spital  , à Berne en Suisse .  : Genève , Fribourg , Berne. Le Kleintierspital à Berne est la clinique de la vetfakultat suisse. Les suisses ont deux écoles vétérinaires , une à Zurich , l'autre à Berne . Le Kleintierspital est à la pointe , il est situé dans le quartier de Benfeld , au bout de la Langesstrasse; IL y a des nouveaux traitements , que je ne connais pas  palladia , masivet.Mystique ayant la couleur rouge et étant staff, ces deux facteurs sont prédisposant .

----------


## Chinooka

> Je ne voudrais pas ramener ma fraise , mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas faire vacciner une chienne souffrant d'un  mastocytome.


La braque de Weimar d'une de mes amies a des mastocytomes depuis plusieurs années, en effet elle n'est plus vaccinée à cause de cela.

----------


## Poska

> Malheureusement, il y a un petit problème de race et de lois ! Il lui faudra au moins la rage...


Mystique est déclassée non?  ::

----------


## loulouk

elle est déclassée x lab

----------


## Miaou

Donc j'ai rien dit  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, Mystique a bien été déclassée par le professeur C.... donc aucun vaccin n'est obligatoire pour elle ! Qui plus est, vu ce qui est écrit plus haut, il serait bon d'effectivement se renseigner pour les vaccins ... Mystique ne fait pas de longues balades, elle n'est donc pas réellement exposée, à voir avec le véto ...

----------


## Kybou!

> Non , les mastocytes ayant une fonction dans la réponse immunitaire , autant la flinguer. Si Mystique est en Haute Savoie , ne serait -il pas possible de faire un appel aux dons et l'emmener am Kleintier Spital , à Berne en Suisse . : Genève , Fribourg , Berne. Le Kleintierspital à Berne est la clinique de la vetfakultat suisse. Les suisses ont deux écoles vétérinaires , une à Zurich , l'autre à Berne . Le Kleintierspital est à la pointe , il est situé dans le quartier de Benfeld , au bout de la Langesstrasse; IL y a des nouveaux traitements , que je ne connais pas palladia , masivet.*Mystique ayant la couleur rouge et étant staff*, ces deux facteurs sont prédisposant .



Mystique n'est pas staff non, c'est une croisée dogue/labrador !

----------


## mystique

Désolée mais dans la région ou nous habitons et étant proche de frontière Suisse , vu qu'on la passe régulièrement... la rage est obligatoire ici..  
Je sais que Mystique est déclassée, mais actuellement sur son passeport il y est toujours écrit Pitbull dans la Race , donc je ne peux faire autrement pour l'instant, le temps que les papiers soient fait et mit en règle pour Mystique !!!
Merci pour ton message Cloclo, je vais l'imprimer et le donner à mon véto dans 15 jours .

----------


## ugolini

Ma petite louloute te voilà enfin dans un foyer aimant ou ta retraite est assurée...Merci à tous!

----------


## mystique



----------


## arden56

De très bonnes nouvelles pour la belle !!!!

----------


## malendrine

*Trop contente pour la belle ! les dernières photos me fond chaud au cœur ! ravie de la savoir sauvée.*

----------


## jocker72

Mystique est en regle
on ne peux changer l intitulé du passeport d'ou l utilité d avoir l original de la diagnose de race .....

----------


## breton67

tellement de tendresse a travers ces photos  ::

----------


## vmmiss

jolies photos  ::

----------


## bizouille60

elle est sereine , c'est émouvant  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

qu elle est bien la grosse patate la,  zen , sereine tranquillle , juste le bonheur

----------


## mystique

En rentrant de la ballade hier !!!

----------


## arden56

Photos du bonheur.... qui font un grand plaisir........

----------


## Kybou!

Merci Ysa de nous donner autant de nouvelles de la belle, ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur ! Elle mène aujourd'hui une vie "royale" la belle Misstouille, je suis vraiment très heureuse pour elle !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je suis tellement heureuse pour Mystique  :: 

Les photos font chaud au coeur  :: 

Encore un immense merci pour elle  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Misstouille, va falloir que tu ailles au bain parce que Tata elle dit que tu fouettes !  ::

----------


## mystique

> Misstouille, va falloir que tu ailles au bain parce que Tata elle dit que tu fouettes !


 ::   Naaan j'ai pas dit qu'elle fouaittais, j'ai dit qu'elle sentait pas la rose  :: 

Mais c'est prévu samedi si il fait beau et chaud !!!

Sinon des news de myss..  elle va bien loool,  elle fait 3 ballades par jours d'environ 30 min et elle les supporte pas mal, sauf si il fait vraiment très chaud comme c'est arrivé au début.. mais sinon elle a encore assez de force pour creuser pour les mulots ..

La journée elle alterne entre la maison avec moi ou le jardin parfois seule.. mais j'ose plus la laisser seule car son passe temps favori, essayer de casser le clapier de mon lapin pour le bouffer  ::   mon lapin ayant 12 ans cet année, j'aimerais qu'il meurt de vieillesse quoi .. 

Sinon elle est super cool, elle joue quand on joue avec elle, elle lance son os partout et elle court avec.. le but : que j'essaye de le lui reprendre  :: ...

A part ça je comprends pas que cette chienne n'a jamais été adoptée, en chienne unique elle est juste SUPER  :: , attachante, calme, propre, elle détruit rien à la maison quand elle est seule, bref une perle !!  bon il aurait pas fallut des chats ou des lapins ou autres poilus.. mais j'ai réussit à placer des chiens bien pire qu'elle ...  
C'est dommage que je l'ai pas connue qq années auparavant  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Naaan j'ai pas dit qu'elle fouaittais, j'ai dit qu'elle sentait pas la rose 
> 
> Mais c'est prévu samedi si il fait beau et chaud !!!
> 
> Sinon des news de myss.. elle va bien loool, elle fait 3 ballades par jours d'environ 30 min et elle les supporte pas mal, sauf si il fait vraiment très chaud comme c'est arrivé au début.. mais sinon elle a encore assez de force pour creuser pour les mulots ..
> 
> La journée elle alterne entre la maison avec moi ou le jardin parfois seule.. mais j'ose plus la laisser seule car son passe temps favori, essayer de casser le clapier de mon lapin pour le bouffer  *mon lapin ayant 12 ans cet année, j'aimerais qu'il meurt de vieillesse quoi .. 
> *
> Sinon elle est super cool, elle joue quand on joue avec elle, elle lance son os partout et elle court avec.. le but : que j'essaye de le lui reprendre ...
> ...


 ::  ! Bon, c'est pas bien ça Misstouille !  :: 

Je suis contente de voir que tout se passe bien chez toi Ysa ! Et tes propos sont vraiment touchants ...  :: 

Douces caresses à la belle !

----------


## vidau fabienne

je ne suis entouré que de staffs ou molosses depuis environ 6 ans dont un dogo (4 ans a la maison et la staff de ma fille que je garde 90 pour cent du temps cause taf etudes et pt studio riquiqui )en ville et j ai eu beaucoup de race de chien dont des colleys et des chow chow et me si mon nounours mon nemo a été le gd amour de ma vie  http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nours-mon-lion
je peux te dire que je n aurais eu que des staffs ou autres molosses ( surtout staffs =) parce que je les trouve gentils , craquants , intelligents , bref ils sont vraiment des loulous parfaits ( pour les animaux , il est normal je pense qu elle zieute du coté de ton lapinou ( fais attention !=) si elle en a jamais vu , la notre a toujours partagé les colocs de ma fille et entre chats lapins , rats , serpents , et autres bestioles tout a parfaitement collé , dodo avec le hamster russe ou le norvegien , ou calinou avec le serpent albinos de son meilleur ami aucun souci , alors merci pour soigner , gater , caliner la grosse , elle est juste trop mimi

----------


## mystique

Je pense que Mystique a un fort instinct de prédation .. je trouvais que Chaina en avait un très fort, mais Mystique c'est fois 10  :: 

alors mon lapin était déjà dans un truc barricadé, mais alors la son clapier est encore plus sur qu'un coffre fort Suisse :: .. et grâce à elle les travaux avancent plus vite...
Bien oui on devait mettre des dalles autours du clapier mais on l'a jamais fait.. donc comme elle creuse comme une folle, bien Mirco a été chercher les dalles aujourd'hui et les pose samedi et il finira le reste le prochain samedi  ::

----------


## charlotte2NOGENT

A-t-elle enfin trouvé le bonheur ?

----------


## Kybou!

Mystique a en effet rejoint sa FA définitive !

----------


## mystique

dis tata tu tires !



Allez plus fort 



Je l ai eu, je l ai eu,

----------


## danyhu

Pour une chienne en fin de vie!!!! ::   que du bonheur!!!!

 ::  à sa gentille famille!

----------


## jaspée

> A-t-elle enfin trouvé le bonheur ?


et a voir les photos, on n'en doute pas !! elle respire la santé et le bonheur cette grosse mémère !!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Si le pronostic pouvait être erroné

----------


## Kybou!

Il ne l'est pas, à notre plus grand désespoir à toutes je pense ... Mystique respire en effet le bonheur à plein nez ! Ysa lui consacre beaucoup de temps, je suis heureuse de la voir courir, jouer comme si de rien n'était ! Elle a rejoint une famille formidable, avec un coeur gros comme ça  ::  et j'espère très sincèrement que la vie lui offrira encore de longues et belles années avec eux ! 

Je crois qu'on a beau le répéter, on ne te dira jamais assez MERCI Ysa, ainsi qu'à toute ta petite famille !  ::

----------


## arden56

Oh oui MERCI à Isa... On ne se lasse pas de ces photos du bonheur.... Qu'il dure encore un peu, et encore un peu..... et ....

----------


## mystique

Ne me dites pas merci..  c'est tout à fait normal !!!

Cette chienne est un amour et qu'elle partage pas notre vie famille le soir, me fend le coeur de la laisser seule dans la véranda !!! malheureusement je ne peux faire autrement .. je vais le soir un moment vers elle, lire et après bien voila.. mais ça me fend le coeur ..
Comme je disais sur un autre forum, je comprends pas pourquoi cette chienne n'a jamais été adoptée.. ok elle aime pas ses congénères, mais en tant que chienne unique elle aurait été juste superbe !!  elle est propre, calme, attachante elle vous regarde avec des yeux qui pissent l'amour !! sincèrement.. elle vous suit partout .. 
je sais pas de qui , elle ou moi qui s'est plus attachée à l'autre  ::  ... mais une chose est sure il a pas fallut une semaine pour que je l'aime comme si elle avait toujours fait partie de la famille... même si parfois elle se fout de ma gueule  ::

----------


## Kybou!

On ressent tellement d'amour dans tes propos, ça me fout les larmes aux yeux ... Je pense qu'elle tient beaucoup à toi, au vu des photos, on la sent très réceptive et vu que tu t'occupes beaucoup d'elle, ben ça renforce forcément vos liens ... Ne culpabilise jamais Ysa, surtout au vu de la vie que tu lui offres, tu n'imagines pas à quel point elle doit se sentir (re)vivre ... Elle a des câlins, des balades, des jouets, elle est au chaud à la maison, elle vit aujourd'hui une véritable vie de famille et comme le dit l'adage, mieux vaut tard que jamais ... Elle a eu beaucoup de chance de tomber sur toi et je pense qu'elle le sait ...  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour le fait qu elle ne soit pas avec vous ne culpabilise pas ,les loulous ne sont pas forcement malheureux , la puce engrange bien des attentions tout le jour  :: depuis que je vis seule les chiens dormaient dedans et dois le dire beaucoup sur mon lit enfin surtout la staff parce que avant mon ex mari ne voulaient pas les chiens dedans la nuit , 2 ou 3 h  pour regarder la téle avec nous et ils allaient dormir au garage collé a la maison , ils dormaient de temps en temps lorsque vraiment il faisait tres froid , ils dormaient au fond du garage sous lla chaudiere ,bien sur j aurai aimé qu ils dorment dans la maison mais mon ex ne voulait pas (plutot maniaque )je crois qu ils n etaient pas malheureux , toute la journée ils faisaient le plein de calins ,et ils adoraient mon mari , lorsque j ai ete seule , j  ai changé les choses , ils pouvaient dormir avec moi ben tiens 5 mn et ils retournaient sur le carrelage , ils n ont jamais voulu dormir dans leurs paniers de toutes facons ni chez mon ex ni chez moi , je les ai gardés , la chienne de mon copain les aiment bien , la pépette a l air d avoir plein d energie , ce plein de bonheur avant un jour le plus tardif possible c est vraiment trop beau a voir  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

Mon père a eu une chienne croisée setter irlandais et épagneul breton, elle etait admirable ! caline, propre, sage, bonne à la chasse (désolée), capable d'adopter chatons, poussins, lapinoux si on lui en confiait... capable aussi de montrer les dents pour nous défendre, excellente gardienne... bref, une chienne en or ! elle était dans la maison toute la journée, et le soir, dehors.... Gamine à l'époque, je m'etais dit qu'elle devait avoir froid et j'ai embêté papa pour qu'il la laisse dormir à la maison.... Elle a passé 2 h devant la porte à pleurer, malgré nos calins, pour sortir... et quand j'ai ouvert la porte, elle est retourné à son coin habituel... un genre de nid qu'elle avait creusé sous un gros buisson, exactement sous la fenêtre de la chambre de son maitre bien aimé ::  ! et rien ni personne n'a jamais pu la déloger de là....  ::

----------


## vmmiss

elle s'amuse comme une petite jeunette, on sent son bonheur, c'est très touchant  ::

----------


## ugolini

Cette chienne est un amour et qu'elle partage pas notre vie famille le soir, me fend le coeur de la laisser seule dans la véranda !!! 

_Pourquoi, ne peut-elle pas rester à l'intérieur le soir??? (j'ai du louper quelque chose)_

----------


## catis

Attends,Ysa,elle n'est plus dehors!!!elle n'est pas du tout sociable avec les autres chiens,elle dort dans une veranda,je ne vois pas le problême,elle ne serait pas dans votre lit de toutes façons...elle est dans une pièce de la maison,la veranda,à l'ecart des autres,c'est bien...et vous dans votre chambre...vous ne dormiriez pas avec elle...

----------


## mystique

> Cette chienne est un amour et qu'elle partage pas notre vie famille le soir, me fend le coeur de la laisser seule dans la véranda !!! 
> 
> _Pourquoi, ne peut-elle pas rester à l'intérieur le soir??? (j'ai du louper quelque chose)_


Elle dort à l'intérieur, mais dans une véranda.

Mystique n'aime pas ses congénères et j'en ai 4 à la maison plus deux chats et elle déteste encore plus les chats que les chiens vu que hier, (à cause d'une erreur de ma part), elle a failli tuer un de mes chats.

C'est pour ça qu'elle dort séparément dans une véranda, mais dans la véranda il y a le chauffage, son lit et des canapé..  ::  .. mais elle est tellement attachante que voilà,  mais bon le soir elle est tellement fatiguée que le soir elle dort très bien  ::

----------


## ugolini

> Elle dort à l'intérieur, mais dans une véranda.
> 
> Mystique n'aime pas ses congénères et j'en ai 4 à la maison plus deux chats et elle déteste encore plus les chats que les chiens vu que hier, (à cause d'une erreur de ma part), elle a failli tuer un de mes chats.
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'elle dort séparément dans une véranda, mais dans la véranda il y a le chauffage, son lit et des canapé..  .. mais elle est tellement attachante que voilà,  mais bon le soir elle est tellement fatiguée que le soir elle dort très bien


Ah OK, je comprends maintenant. J'avais complètement oublié ce très important détail. Chapeau bas pour ce que vous faîtes pour cette mamie. :: 
 :: Catis, je ne vois pas pourquoi cette agressivité je ne posais qu'une question...j'ai la réponse voilà c tout!

----------


## catis

je me cite pour ugolini qui s'est sentie agréssée,mais non,je n'agresse personne,je réponds juste à sa question par-rapport au fait que mystique se retrouve bien au chaud dans une veranda au lieu de dehors...:
Attends,Ysa,elle n'est plus dehors!!!elle n'est pas du tout sociable avec les autres chiens,elle dort dans une veranda,je ne vois pas le problême,elle ne serait pas dans votre lit de toutes façons...elle est dans une pièce de la maison,la veranda,à l'ecart des autres,c'est bien...et vous dans votre chambre...vous ne dormiriez pas avec elle... 

Juste pour éviter qu'Ysa le prenne mal,mystique a eu la chance de sa vie et il faut le redire!!!c'est tout...

----------


## mystique

> Juste pour éviter qu'Ysa le prenne mal,mystique a eu la chance de sa vie et il faut le redire!!!c'est tout...


Merci.. mais t'inquiète je prends rarement les choses mal   ::

----------


## armance

hihi Ugolini si vous faites un jour la connaissance d'Isa (catis) vous verrez qu'elle à un langage direct mais qui ne se voulait pas agressif pour la réponse faites à votre question car le jour où l'on met "catis" en colère ça se repère très bien même si ça ne dure pas ...!
bises à vous

----------


## catis

Merçi de  montrer que tu me connait bien armance...je ne me met pas souvent en colère,même lorsque j'ai de bonnes raisons de le faire,c'est juste que je vois si souvent les posts déraper et les adoptants se retrouver bléssés par la parole de trop que j'essaye d'empêcher que l'on blesse Ysa,ce qu'elle fait est super pour mystique,et je suis la première à vouloir contruire une grande veranda devant la maison,pour y mettre les chiens la nuit, et le jour quand tout mouillés par exemple,et qu'une veranda est un super lieu pour un toutou.
Surtout que mystique etait  dehors,avant...alors une veranda chauffée,excuse moi Ysa,mais c'est une pièce de la maison...elle est juste pas avec les autres chiens,et ça c'est bien...car Me mystique ne supporte pas ses congénères.Mais elle adore les lapins.C'est guste que les petits os de lapin ,c'est pas bon pour elle...Ca lui crèverait le boyau.Sinon,Ysa la laisserait bien manger du lapin,non?je blague,alors léchouilles à mystique et encore merçi à Ysa et sa famille.

----------


## mystique

Mouhahahahah c'est juste les os de lapin je trouve pas ça chouette pour les chiens !!¨ 

Mais bon mon lapin ayant 12 ans cet année je sais pas si il serait bon pour Mystique  ::  , rhhoo pis je l'aime ma Poupette.. allez allez pour vous réconfortez tous, cet après midi j'irais chercher un lapin ... juste pour Mystique.. mais promis avant qu'elle le dévore, je vous ferais une photo !!!   ::

----------


## jaspée

boudiou je sens que d'ici peu il y aura de l'humour à revendre sur ce post.... si armance et catis s'en mêlent.... On a pas fini de rire !!! n'est ce pas les copines ??  :: 
et puis la bonne humeur est le meilleur des réconforts ! Et pour la véranda, j'en rêêêêve aussi.......... chiens mouillés, ou qui piétinent partout quand tu sinces, ou qui "gueule" après l'aspirateur... le pied !!  :: 
grosses papouilles à la terreur des lapins ! et gros  :: a Ysa !!

----------


## mystique

Bien Mystique n'a pas peur de l'aspirateur.. elle joue même avec !!!!  déjà que les miens le font aussi.. alors je mets un temps fou pour le faire !!!

Sinon ce soir Mystique c'est trouvé une nouvelle occupation aujourd'hui... elle a décrété qu'aucuns oiseaux ne devaient se poser dans SON JARDIN  ::   donc elle leur court après toute la journée pour les faire fuir !!!  et comme ça mon lapin à put se bronzer tranquille toute la journée !!   ::

----------


## Sydolice

Mystique rattrape le temps perdu ! Quelle énergie et soif de vivre !

----------


## Kybou!

> Bien Mystique n'a pas peur de l'aspirateur.. elle joue même avec !!!!  déjà que les miens le font aussi.. alors je mets un temps fou pour le faire !!!
> 
> Sinon ce soir Mystique c'est trouvé une nouvelle occupation aujourd'hui... elle a décrété qu'aucuns oiseaux ne devaient se poser dans SON JARDIN   donc elle leur court après toute la journée pour les faire fuir !!!  et *comme ça mon lapin à put se bronzer tranquille toute la journée* !!


Il aura plus de goût pour Misstouille si tu le laisses au soleil ...  ::  Sinon mémé, on ne mange pas les membres de sa famille, ça ne se fait pas enfin !  ::  Puis bon, pour les oiseaux, ça fait partie des activités que l'on peut exercer quand on est à la retraite, stout quoi !  ::

----------


## mystique

Môman m'a offert un beau cadeau aujourd'hui



C'était trop bon !!!



Mais bon ça donnait soif aussi 



Et pis j'avais chaud



Qui ose venir ici ???



Allez vais me reposer vers Môman

----------


## lili2000

magnifique les photos, elles respirent le bonheur  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

fais de beaux reves ma belle !!! et ce que tu vit en ce moment est la plus belle des realités ,profite un max !!!!!!!t es vraiment trop belle miss caramel ,

----------


## Sydolice

Le petit feuilleton d'aujourd'hui est super amusant. J'ai beaucoup ri ! ... Pour avoir 4 chiennes, je peux dire qu'on s'y croirait : l'énorme os, la soif, trop chaud, l'intrus et enfin choisir de faire un gros dodo !
 Mystique est métamorphosée sur la photo où elle observe.

----------


## jaspée

quand on voit toutes ces belles photos, et celle ci...on n'a plus l'impression d'avoir la même chienne !! la transformation est flagrante !!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pétard c est clair , on aurait dit qu elle etait epuisée , frileuse ,fiévreuse et que rien ne pourrait la faire bouger de son pt coin ,

----------


## lealouboy

Les photos sont superbes  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Que tu es jolie Misstouille, profite de ton palais ma belle, tu l'as amplement mérité et fais une grosse léchouille à ta môman qui est aux petits soins pour toi ! Vis ma belle !  ::

----------


## saïma

::  :: bravo on aimerait tous les voir comme ça !!!

----------


## mystique

Hier soir on a eu des invités .. et la petite fille (8 ans) de la famille a eu un vrai coup de coeur pour Mystique !! 


Un coup de foudre  :heart: 









Et aujourd'hui elle était en peu au repos, car hier elle a fait en peu la fofolle..donc en peu plus dur to day... et pour passer le temps !!



Une oreille de porc séchée !!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

je crois qu a part les administrations et les hommes politiques tout le monde est obligé de finir par tomber amoureux ou sous le charme des molosses , les pauvres ceux qui hesitent ne savent pas a coté de quoi ils passent  ::

----------


## jocker72

comme elle est canon 
j adore 
merci ysa

----------


## mystique

> comme elle est canon 
> j adore 
> merci ysa


De rien.. c'est pas difficile.. cette chienne est juste un AMOUR !!!  comment ne pas tomber sous son charme..  elle est d'une douceur, elle a  un tel regard pour vous !!¨

Je vous ferais une vidéo pendant les vacances de Pâques.. pour vous montrer comment elle joue avec mon ami  ::

----------


## jaspée

j'adore la derniere photo, quelle bouille elle a !!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Que tu es zolie Misstouille ! Ben dis donc, Tata doit être fière de toi !  ::  (sauf quand t'essaies de manger son vieux pimpin) ! 

Elle a l'air toute douce avec les enfants, c'est touchant, c'est vraiment un amour de toutoune, toujours aussi gâtée d'ailleurs ! Merci de nous donner autant de photos/nouvelles Ysa ! 

Bisouilles à toi et des caresses à ta belle !  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

une cure de bonheur ce post......................

----------


## mystique

la séance bonne nuit avec ma fille !!


On commence par un petit massage !!



Pis les bisous 



pis la mise au dodo !!!



Et comme d'hab, elle veut pas qu'on la laisse !!!   ::

----------


## armance

Hihi qui m'adopte ? ! J'en voudrais bien des calinous gratouillis avant d'aller se coucher! 

Cette trogne !

----------


## vidau fabienne

une vraie tronche de cake , je reconnais bien ma grosse quand je la laisse et puis apres elle s en retourne se coucher

----------


## arden56

Quand on y pense "Elle est en fin de vie donc elle aura 4-5 petites sorties par jour pour  faire ses besoins et voilà, elle est affaiblie et n'est plus en état de  faire des balades à proprement parler ! 						"

L'amour fait vraiment des miracles...

Maintenant, "la pauvre," a les joues usées par les bisous..... des nonos, des jouets, et du bonheur par plein paniers... QUE ca dure encore.... que ce satané cancer s'envole.....

Oui maintenant j'adore ce post !!!!!!! Il est BEAU magique et SUPER.... Douce vie ma belle autour de ta Famille qui t'aime...

----------


## Kybou!

> Quand on y pense *"Elle est en fin de vie donc elle aura 4-5 petites sorties par jour pour  faire ses besoins et voilà, elle est affaiblie et n'est plus en état de  faire des balades à proprement parler !*                         "
> 
> *L'amour fait vraiment des miracles...
> 
> Maintenant, "la pauvre," a les joues usées par les bisous..... des nonos, des jouets, et du bonheur par plein paniers... QUE ca dure encore.... que ce satané cancer s'envole.....*
> 
> Oui maintenant j'adore ce post !!!!!!! Il est BEAU magique et SUPER.... Douce vie ma belle autour de ta Famille qui t'aime...


J'avoue que ...  ::  

En même temps c'est Misstouille quoi, elle se battra, c'est certain ! Puis de toute façon, qui voudrait quitter une famille comme la sienne franchement ? C'était presque inespéré pour elle et oui, ce post, ce n'est que du bonheur ...  ::

----------


## mystique

Comme tous les soirs un petit gerber avant le dodo 



c'est trop trop bon !!



mais pffff maintenant c'est dodo

----------


## Kybou!

Mais lol !  ::  Je suis complètement fan, ça va, je crois qu'elle adore son hôtel 5 étoiles la toune ! Dis Ysa, t'as encore de la place chez toi ? On peut se porter candidat(e)s ?  ::

----------


## armance

Raah cette langue !! Elle peut se nettoyer les yeux!!  ::

----------


## mystique

heuu naaan là je dois avouer que je suis complète  ::  
pis ma mystouille le mérite.. à part qu'elle a failli bouffer le voisin, car il a oublié qu'on l'avait et qu'il a voulu rentrer dans notre jardin  :: 

il a juste réussit à fermer le portail à temps  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

tu devrais rajouter une chaine comme j ai fait au portail , chacun sa clef, contraignant mais bon et si un etranger vient sonnette ou cloche a l entrée ,( perso la chaine c est parce qu on me l avait volée dans le jardin )ah ben elle la garde sa maman !!!

----------


## Kybou!

> heuu naaan là je dois avouer que je suis complète  
> pis ma mystouille le mérite.. à part qu'elle a failli bouffer le voisin, car il a oublié qu'on l'avait et qu'il a voulu rentrer dans notre jardin 
> 
> *il a juste réussit à fermer le portail à temps*


Il a dû avoir une de ces trouille ...  ::  ! Misstouille, elle garde sa maison lol !

----------


## mystique

C'est lundi de Pâques donc pas de raison que je soist à table avec les autres Na



Un petit bisous à papa en passant !!!



heuuu tu manges quoi ???? j'en veux !!!



Un petit bisous à mon neveu en passant !!!



Pfff tout ça pour avoir la fin de la glace !!!!



héhéhé la aussi j'ai grailler qq chose !!!



Maintenant un gros câlin avec laéti !!!



Et j'ai eu la fin du pot de yahourt  :!:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme aurait dit Malin
"Chaque pot à son couvercle"
Mystique et sa famille se sont trouvées

----------


## arden56

Ce post est toujours un bonheur.... Quelle belle vie... Vous êtes supers !

----------


## mystique

> Des nouvelles de la mamie ?


La mamie se porte bien.. pas eu le temps de faire des photos ces derniers jours, car j'ai eu un accident de voiture, (un choc frontal, pas par ma faute) et que les concours commencent !!¨ 

Sinon ma bizouille va très bien, son endroit préféré la cuisine.. (bein oui je suis maladroite alors pleins de choses tombent loool) et son sport préféré se mettre sur le dos pour les gratouilles sur le ventre ..

Promis je vous ferais des photos cette semaine  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

quelle gourmande ,ca va devenir une grosse loutre la mamy  ::

----------


## jaspée

> quelle gourmande ,ca va devenir une grosse loutre la mamy


va lui falloir des balades pour évacuer tout ca !!!  ::

----------


## mystique

Oui bein avec le temps qu'il fait ici... sur les 5 chiens que j'ai, il y en a pas un qui est motivé pour mettre le museau dehors !!!! 
 ::

----------


## jaspée

> Oui bein avec le temps qu'il fait ici... sur les 5 chiens que j'ai, il y en a pas un qui est motivé pour mettre le museau dehors !!!!


bein... les miens... rien ne les arrete !!!

----------


## mystique

Oui mais ici en peut trop cajolé !!!!  faudrait que je les mette en pension pour voir comment ça se passe ailleurs  :: 

C'est comme les gosses !!! tant qu'ils ont pas vu ailleurs, ils savent pas  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Oui mais ici en peut trop cajolé !!!!  faudrait que je les mette en pension pour voir comment ça se passe ailleurs 
> 
> C'est comme les gosses !!! tant qu'ils ont pas vu ailleurs, ils savent pas


suis pas très sure qu'ils aimeraient allez voir ailleurs tes loulous... sont trop bien chez toi !!
tu pourrais nous remettre une tite photo des autres ??  ::

----------


## mystique

Oui vous mettrait qq photos de tout le monde bientôt.. !!!
mais ici, vent, pluie, tempête et gros gros froid... alors les seules photos que je pourrais faire, c'est 5 marmottes en hibernation  ::

----------


## mystique

bon bein voilà les dernières photos que j'avais prises.. 
Louisianna 15 mois









Lou et Rosko (Rosko va faire 3 ans en juillet)








Rosko 2ans et demi et des poussières 















Kaily en peu plus de 3 ans et demi ( le premier chiot de ma vie)












Chaina 8 ans en mars

----------


## jaspée

Wahou !!!! sont tous trop beaux !! on aurait bien du mal à choisir d'ailleurs... ils ont des bouilles !!!  :: 
j'adore leurs mimiques !! et je comprend qu'en fait ils aiment leur panier au chaud... z'ont pas beaucoup de poils sur le dos !!  :: 
peut être avec un p'tit manteau....  ::

----------


## mystique

::   T'inquiète pas les bouledogues sont solides.., à la base c'est une ancienne race qui à l'habitude du froid et du climat rude... 
et ils sont pas immobiles en ballade donc pas de problème de froid... 

Chaina bouge bcp en ballade malgré son âge, elle adore enquiquiner les autres, donc forcément ça réchauffe..  mais le jour ou chaina sera moins active en ballade c'est sure qu'elle aura un manteau , car c'est la seule qui a vraiment le moins de poiles !!!  pis elle adore rentrer et se mettre sous la cheminée !!!!

----------


## vitostorm

bien belle famille à 4 pattes que tu as là.......elle a de la chance la mystique d'avoir croisé ton chemin

----------


## Kybou!

Tes loulous sont superbes Ysa !!!  ::  Plein de caresses à tes 4 pattes !

----------


## mystique

merci pour eux !!!!   ::

----------


## mystique

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ma tête  :: 



Mon mouton  ::

----------


## mystique

En mode psycho !!!



en mode otarie échouée !!



Elle essaye de faire comme Rosko, mais moins de babine loool



En mode malheureuse  ::

----------


## Girl

Bonjour, je suis dans le 74 et Ok pour la prendre et lui donner ses derniers moments de joie..
Pouvez-vous me laisser un téléphone ?
Merci !
Est-ce déja trop tard ?
Pouvez-vous me tenir informer, merci !

----------


## Jade01

Le sujet de Mystique est classé dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire, elle a déjà trouvé sa famille pour finir sa vie  :Smile:

----------


## mystique

Bonsoir, 
Désolée Mystique à trouvé son foyer, elle restera chez moi  :: 
Mais merci pour votre proposition..

----------


## Jade01

Mystique, je te prie de bien vouloir m'excuser, je profite de ton sujet pour dire à Girl que, si elle le souhaite, il y a cette jolie nénète qui cherche une FA et + si affinités  ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ne-veut-de-moi

----------


## mystique

T'inquiète Jade, profites-en si ça peut sauver des loulous.. !!!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

toi aussi elle fait bien la malheureuse je vois  ::

----------


## mystique

Oui c'est un rôle qu'elle adore, surtout quand elle se trouve dans la cuisine !!!!  :: 

Elle te fais de ces yeux pffffff  tu peux pas rivaliser.. ou alors tourner la tête et vite sortir

----------


## Kybou!

Misstouille, princesse, ce post me met vraiment du baume au coeur et j'en ai particulièrement besoin aujourd'hui ... Tu respires le bonheur ma douce, tu as une maman en or et j'espère que tu es bien sage avec ta super famille ! Profite encore et toujours, prends ta revanche sur la vie ... Ysa, que dire (ah si, je te trouve vraiment très belle lol  :: ), je suis heureuse d'enfin pouvoir mettre un visage sur la moman de miss nez rose ! Je pense que "merci" n'est rien en comparaison de tout ce que vous faites pour elle ! Connaissant sa situation (ou plutôt sa santé), ça me fait mal de me dire qu'elle a de la chance mais c'est tellement vrai ...

Tout ce que je souhaite aujourd'hui, c'est que la vie lui offre encore de longues et belles années à vos côtés, si toutes les Mystouille avaient cette chance, je serais vraiment heureuse ...

Des caresses à ma toutouille et un gros bisou à toi Ysa !!!

Edit: sinon Misstouille, t'as pas honte d'être une crevarde ?  ::  T'abuses hein à te faire passer pour une petite miséreure et dis donc, ça marche ça ? Késséssé ces petits yeux du genre:" siouplait, donnamwa un bonbon, ja pas à manger, ja pas de famille, jy dors dans les bois", namého !

----------


## mystique

rhoo bien merci pour le compliment !!!  :: 

Et oui les yeux doux de mystouille fonctionne et très bien même. !!!  je viens de craquer il y a pas deux minutes loooool   et maintenant mystouille est devenue une fan des noisettes.. et oui on lui a donné des noisettes l'autre jour et elle était intriguée de savoir ce que c'était ce tout petit truc donc elle a mit au moins 3 bonnes minutes pour essayer de la coincer entre deux dents et croquer  :: , mais maintenant c'est acquis !!!  c'est fait en deux temps 3 mouvements.. et elle adore ça... !!!  

c'est elle qui nous apporte beaucoup, et nous apprend beaucoup aussi !!!

----------


## Kybou!

Elle pense vraiment qu'à bouffer !  ::

----------


## mystique

AUJOURD'HUI MA MYSTOUILLE A DIX ANS   :: 





Bon anni ma belle  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mystique

Bon ok c'est pas un jambon cru, mais une oreille séchée de porc  ^^

----------


## catis

ah bon,me voilà rassurée,je me disais,la mystouille,elle est pas vraiment maigre au départ,mais si elle se tape un jambon cru pour son anniv,alors là elle ne pourra même plus se déplacer...elle ne pourra que rouler....
Bon, c'est une oreille,ça rassure...

----------


## lili2000

> AUJOURD'HUI MA MYSTOUILLE A DIX ANS  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon anni ma belle


Bon anniversaire  ::   ::

----------


## mystique

::  Catis , nanan quand même , mais l'autre jour elle manger l'os du jambon cru ...

Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## kate51

bonjour , je suis en silence ce post depuis le debut ....ce post m emeut beaucoup , ce que vous faite pour cette puce est magnifique !!! bravo ...
j adore vos photos !!! 
comment va la jolie mystique??

----------


## mystique

Bonjour, 

La jolie et gentille mystouille va bien, les journées se font plus longues donc le soir elle adore rester sur la terrasse chaude !!! elle mange bien, très bien même  :: , c'est une gentille mamy, câline, léchouilleuse et bourrin quand elle joue !!  dans sa tête elle a 3 ans, elle adore jouer, nous fais des appels de jeux sans arrêt et adore la compagnie ... bref une adorable chienne que nous aimons  :: 

et si le temps est plus clément demain, je reprendrai des photos de notre mystouille

----------


## kate51

merci beaucoup pour ses nouvelles !!! caresse a la belle :: 

vivement de nouvelles photos!!!

----------


## jaspée

merci pour les nouvelles et les photos mystique, ca fait tellement chaud au coeur une "vieille" mamie heureuse dans une famille ou elle est aimée et choyée...  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Comment va Misstouille Ysa ?  ::

----------


## mystique

Mystouille va très bien, j'étais en compèt ce week-end donc pas pris de photos, mais promis demain vous en aurez, voir ce soir, si j'ai le courage de me bouger les fesses, car je viens de rentrer de la compèt !!!
Elle mange bien, elle bouge bien et elle arrive bien à mettre les pattes sur le meuble de la cuisine pour voler l'os que Kaily a gagné en compèt  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Merci beaucoup pour ces bonnes nouvelles Ysa ! Ne te stresse pas pour les photos, elles peuvent attendre, repose-toi bien surtout ! Caresses à ta belle !

----------


## mystique

J'aimerais aussi que la pluie cesse de tomber pour les photos... :: , car Mystouille la ballade sous la pluie c'est pas son truc, mais si je sors l'appareil pour faire des photos, je présents que mystouille vas juste  :: 

Si demain il fait un rayon, elle y aura droit  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Merci Ysa !  ::

----------


## mystique

Les photos arrivent  ::

----------


## mystique

Partie de jeu !!!!














Elle est floue, mais c'est pour vous montrer qu'elle va pas si mal que ça ma mystouille   :Big Grin:  












pfff fait chaud là !!!



Bisous volés  :hug:

----------


## arden56

MAGNIFIQUE. Ca fait chaud au cœur....

----------


## vidau fabienne

mdr j ai la meme photo avec les yeux fermés de ma grosse ::!!!!elle est en pleine forme c est vraiment fabuleux de la voir profiter comme ca la loutre , c est des sacrées lipettes les staffs quand meme , ma grosse aussi vient toujours faire des bisouilles !!!bien belle mystique , profite de ta jolie vie  ::

----------


## bizouille60

le bonheur est un bon remède il faut avouer  ::

----------


## lili2000

:: 
Elle rajeunit de jour en jour

----------


## cacaoisis

pouvez vous nous dire qui est Mystique quelle est sa taille est dans quelle région est-elle aujourd'hui

----------


## cacaoisis

je viens de lire qu'elle est très heureuse! merci pour elle!

----------


## Kybou!

Bonjour Cacaoisis,

Merci de votre intérêt pour Mystique ! Elle a effectivement trouvé sa famille ! Et quelle famille !!!!! 

Les photos me font chaud au coeur, merci Ysa, papouilles à Mysstouille !  ::

----------


## vmmiss

petite mère, elle pète la forme

----------


## mystique

Merci pour elle  :: 

Papouilles transmises !!

----------


## mystique

ma mini môman qui rentre  :aime: 






l'heure du repas

----------


## catis

Elle  a de belles dents ta pitt bull,et fait gaffe,elle a bouffé sa corde,elle va se sauver!!!Pourtant c'etait une jolie corde bleue!!!elle fait pitié quand même,nourrie à la corde et au jambon de pays...
Sur la dernière photo,c'est tout ce qui reste de ta fille?c'est comme ça quand on affame les chiens...
Bon,je vois que la mystouille va bien...et qu'elle s'eclate,pourvu que ça dure super longtemps....

----------


## Kybou!

Elle a l'air d'être très attachée à sa mini-môman !!!  ::  

Elle est toute belle ma Mysstouille, profite Cocote, vis à fond !!!!  ::

----------


## Shanka

que ça fait plaisir...

----------


## vidau fabienne

Sur la dernière photo,c'est tout ce qui reste de ta fille?c'est comme ça quand on affame les chiens...
catis  t es trop couillon ,  :: ,  
elle pete la forme et a mon avis comme tout staff qui se respecte elle péte tout court  :: , je sais plus comment elle s appellait la maman de " louise " une ba , son mari avait covoituré un staff il  a fait je sais plus combien de kms  fenetres ouvertes une horreur  :: je crois qu il en a chopé une angine apres ca 
elle a l air trop contente  de voir sa mini moman 
juste un  ::  pour ton beau rosier me semble t il en bordure d allée , top

----------


## mystique

Oui j'ai vu elle a bouffé sa corde donc maintenant elle est en liberté dans le jardin et nous on est bloqué à la maison, on ose plus sortir...
et oui la cuisse qu'elle mange à la fin, c'est le reste de ma fille.. !!! sinon l'affamée à tout dévoré !!!  :: 

Mystouille adore les enfants, c'est juste alluscinant cette douceur qu'elle a avec eux !!!

Et non mystouille ne pète pas, ne rote pas non plus !! c'est une super chienne, joueuse, câline en demande sans arrêt de .............
bouffe  :: , mais de caresses, de calins, de présence.. 

Vidau, ce que tu vois n'est pas un rosier c'est un rhododendron , j'en ai un de rosiers mais pas prit en photo ...

voilou

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui j ai vu apres que  c etait surement pas un rosier , il est vraiment tres beau 
donc si mystique ne pete pas et ne rote pas c est une princesse ::  , c est bien connu les princesses ne petent pas , ne rotent pas et ne vont pas au cabinet  :: la je te crois tu dois avoir droit comme nous au paquet cadeau tout les matins ::

----------


## mystique

Merci pour rhododendron 

Non c'est pas une princesse non plus... et pas de cadeau.. la journée... Mystouille est propre !! juste un pipi la première nuit ..

Mais mystouille est baladée trois fois par jour ou deux selon le temps !!! et après elle profite du jardin, donc je pense que c'est sa manière de nous remercier  :: .. mais j'ai une staff à la maison, elle pète pas non plus... mais elle elle rote  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Magnifique famille, magnifique jardin, magnifique Mystique
MAGNIFIQUE,quoi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vmmiss

c'est fou comme on lit le bonheur sur son museau  ::

----------


## mystique

::  Ce soir Mystouille à piquer la gamelle à Kaily et à Rosko qui étaient sur la table de la cuisine... Donc en plus de sa gamelle de bouffe elle s'en est tapée deux autres !!! 
En sachant que mon rosko a environ 500 gr de bouffe par repas... donc mystouille ce soir a mangé 1 kg 100 de viande  ::  ::  et 3 vaches qui rit !!!!

ça va lui faire tout drôle sa dose homéopathique demain matin  ::

----------


## jaspée

::  ben... une sacrée gloutone la mystouille !!! en tout cas, elle a vachement (qui rit) changé la mémère... quand je revois la première photo et cette bouille pleine d'un immense sourire... c'est un miracle mystique... et c'est grace à toi !! ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Ce soir Mystouille à piquer la gamelle à Kaily et à Rosko qui étaient sur la table de la cuisine... Donc en plus de sa gamelle de bouffe elle s'en est tapée deux autres !!! 
> En sachant que mon rosko a environ 500 gr de bouffe par repas... donc mystouille ce soir a mangé 1 kg 100 de viande  et 3 vaches qui rit !!!!
> 
> ça va lui faire tout drôle sa dose homéopathique demain matin


Y en a qui s'emmerdent pas quand même ...  ::  

Sorcière Misstouille, spas bien !  ::  Tu devrais avoir honte de devenir un brigand à ton âge ...

----------


## mystique



----------


## jaspée

et après un bon repas, rien ne vaut un bon cure-dent !!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Elle m'a l'air bien en forme celle-là ... Ca doit pas être la dernière pour faire des conneries !  ::  

C'te tronche sur la deuxième photo quoi ...  ::  ! J'adore lol

----------


## mystique

en fait elle arrache le bout de bois mais le recrache , elle le mange pas  ::

----------


## catis

Elle n'a plus que ça à faire maintenant qu'elle a mangé toute la famille,reste que les batons....pôôôvre fille!!!!

----------


## mystique

> Elle n'a plus que ça à faire maintenant qu'elle a mangé toute la famille,reste que les batons....pôôôvre fille!!!!


Bein vouait elle a mangé ma fille ce soir 

pffff la preuve

----------


## arden56

Ce post est une joie.... j'adore... quelle jeunesse cette mystouille...

Et elle en fait des jaloux/jalouses.... 

T'inquiète Mystouille, tu es BELLE, laisse les jalouses causer....

----------


## vmmiss

les bisous d'amour  ::  on a envie de la prendre dans ses bras pour la couvrir de câlins  ::

----------


## SarahC

A peine 2 mois (ou moins) qu'elle est dans SA famille, et on a l'impression qu'elle y a été depuis toujours, c'est une véritable bouffée d'oxygène et aussi un splendide message d'espoir pour tous les SOS compliqués que nous avons à gérer parfois/
Ne jamais baisser les bras, car au bout du SOS, il y a parfois ces bonheurs là, qui valent tout au monde, je ne peux que RE RE RE mercier encore et encore toute la famille de la nounouille pour lui apporter ce qu'elle mérite, de l'amour, le droit de faire des bêtises, sans oublier les cochonneries.... Et les cure-dents!

----------


## catis

oh oui,je suis jalouse,moi aussi je voudrais la bizouiller sur le bec la grosse ferox mystouillete...j'adore les bisous lechouilles...

----------


## SarahC

> oh oui,je suis jalouse,moi aussi je voudrais la bizouiller sur le bec la grosse ferox mystouillete...j'adore les bisous lechouilles...


Ah ben c'est clair, c'est la toutoune parfaite!!! Elle est tout le temps contente!!!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

Ah ben c'est clair, c'est la toutoune parfaite!!! Elle est tout le temps contente!!!
 et nous alors on prend triple dose de bonheur de la voir !!!  ta fille a quand meme l air de bien l aimer la pestouille et vice versa !!!trop mimis les 2 miss

----------


## mystique

Ma fille en avait peur au début, déjà le mot pit c'est pas fait pour rassurer , et après le gabarit de la miss. est quand même impréssionnant ... mais mamy mystouille a réussi à apprivoiser ma fille tout doucement...et  maintenant c'est du IN LOVE avec toute la famille  ::

----------


## mystique

Qq photos aujourd'hui..























 ::

----------


## jocker72

Canon la grosse memere

merci pour elle

----------


## Kybou!

C'est quand même incroyable, elle est toujours en train de quémander lol ! Elle ne pense vraiment qu'à bouffer ta toune Ysa !  ::

----------


## mystique

merci pour elle jocker  :: 

C'est vrai que la bouffe pour elle a un grand intérêt !! mais c'est pas la pire de toute.. car dès qu'on l'ignore elle a tendance à passer à autre chose et elle ne bave pas ce qui est une grande qualité première  :: 

Mais je dois avouer qu'on la chouchoutte en peu trop et qu'on lui passe bcp de choses aussi.. même plus de chose qu'aux autres..  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Elle est particulièrement gâtée oui, ça se voit !  ::

----------


## jaspée

j'adore sa bouille à la mystouille, elle pête la forme en plus, c'est que du bonheur de la voir ainsi !! Merci Mystique  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Coucou Ysa, comment va Mysstouille ?

----------


## mystique

Mystouille se porte à merveille ...

Elle s'est bien posée là, tranquille, elle laisse le lapin en paix.. par contre elle garde.. plus personne peu s'approcher de nous  :: 

par contre ces temps je la sens en peu plus fatiguée, moins heureuse d'aller en ballade.. elle a juste une envie se poser vers nous et y rester tranquille !! moins de peps.. 

je lui laisse cette semaine, car on a pas non plus une météo terrible.. on passe du froid au chaud en une nuit !!  et si je vois qu'elle a toujours pas plus d'énergie on  ira voir le véto ..

----------


## Wilo

ça fatigue tous le monde cette météo, froid, chaud, on se sent plus fatigué que d'ordinaire. C'est bien connu le printemps est une saison très fatigante, humain et poilus, on y est tous sensible  ::

----------


## arden56

Courage la belle, le beau temps arrive !!!! ton "moral" va remonter en flèche !!!!

----------


## Kybou!

Merci pour les nouvelles ! Bon, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de m'inquiéter quand même du coup ! Tiens-nous au courant surtout (s'il y a des frais véto, n'hésite pas à me mp surtout) ! Un gros bisou à toi et des caresses à ta belle !

----------


## mystique

T'inquiète tu seras la première au courant !!! 
Aujourd'hui très calme, elle a bcp dormi !!  on verra demain comment ça se passe ... et je prendrai des photos !!  ::

----------


## mystique

mystouille aujourd'hui


Allez donne le moi 



ça y est je l'ai eu !!!






Allez redonne  le moi !!!!!



Mode destruction totale 






le meilleur moment de la journée 


le repas

----------


## Zénitude

Elle a de bonnes dents la p'tite Mamie !  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

> T'inquiète tu seras la première au courant !!! 
> Aujourd'hui très calme, elle a bcp dormi !!  on verra demain comment ça se passe ... et je prendrai des photos !!


Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit juste un petit coup de mou ! Merci du fond du coeur Ysa, pour les photos comme pour le reste ... 

Des caresses à ma ptite mère de coeur et un gros bisou à toi ! ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

toi aussi  elle a la manie de detruire les ballons , bien faitpour eux ,  faudrait les donner a tous les loulous de la terre et que les joueurs de foot de l euro , puissent plus en trouver pour jouer  , pour venger les pauvres loullous tués en ukraine pour 4 couillons qui courent apres un ballon !!! et croyez moi j adore le sport  , je suis tous les evenements , tour de france , JO , rolland garros , foot rugby , ski etc , mais la j ai la haine 
 un gros calin a mystouille

----------


## vidau fabienne

comment va mystique  ::

----------


## mystique

la mystouille a piqué la balle à ma fille


dur dur de la récupérer pour le grand plaisir de mystouillette  :: 



En plus elle veut qu'on lui court après la vieille  :: 









Même avec un câlin elle veut pas lâcher la balle !!!!!  :: 



Et même avec la balle dans la gueule, elle surveille le jardin  :: 


Mystouille va bien, elle est fatiguée mais rien d'anormal vu son age.. mais elle bouge bien encore pour une petite vieille  ::

----------


## vmmiss

toi je t'adore  :: 
tu sais bien déjouer les voleurs de balle  ::

----------


## armance

hihi a fière allure encore l'ancêtre !

----------


## vivige

qu'est qu'elle est belle et a l'air si heureuse!!!! j'avais découvert sa photo sur le site celle ou elle est dans sa couverture elle faisait mal au coeur!! mais la elle est tellement bien qu'on ne dirait meme pas la meme!!! bravo a vous de l'avoir adopté!! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ce post, c'est du bonheur à l'état pur ... Il arrive toujours à me donner le sourire, même quand ça ne va pas ...

----------


## jaspée

elle est tout simplement magnifique cette "vieille"... encore des années de bonheur ??? j'y crois !!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

mdr ,  ::  :: la vieille , l ancetre , la mamy ,elle est belle pour une vieille " chose " , pour de bon la photo dans la couverture ca faisait mal ::  la c est un bonus fabuleux

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> mdr , la vieille , l ancetre , la mamy ,elle est belle pour une vieille " chose " , pour de bon la photo dans la couverture ca faisait mal la c est un bonus fabuleux


+1

----------


## siju

> elle est tout simplement magnifique cette "vieille"... encore des années de bonheur ??? j'y crois !!


Moi aussi j'y crois !! L'amour fait des miracles !!

----------


## Kybou!

Coucou Ysa, comment va Mysstouille ? Bien j'espère ! Un gros bisou à toi et des caresses à tes loustics !

----------


## mystique

Coucou, 

Mystouille pête la forme  ::  ..  les babines et les moustaches deviennent blanche, elle devient sourde ( ou ce fout de notre tronche).. .MAIS 

Elle pète la forme ..  j'ai pas eu le temps de vous faire des photos, mais ça devrait pas tarder je vous en ferais demain ou même ce soir après avoir tapé mon mail  :: 

J'en ferais des plus jolies cette semaine, ma fille est en vacances, ça sera plus simple de prendre des photos en ballade.. car quand je suis seule je le fais  pas.. il faut que je sois aux aguets avec elle.. sinon c'est galère .. elle veut courser, les chats, oiseaux, taupes etc etc donc je m'amuse pas à lâcher la laisse pour faire une photo .. 

je vous mets tout ça bientôt

----------


## mystique

Photos de ce soir 






l'emballage du kiri trainait sur le bord  de la fenêtre pffffff






Môman, j'y arrive pas et il fait chaud, trop chaud

----------


## Zénitude

Incroyable ! Rien à voir avec les photos postées le 08 mars dernier  ::

----------


## mystique



----------


## PAPOUNET

Eh bien, pour une mystouille en fin de vie !!!!! LOL !!! Elle saute mieux que moi !!
ça fait du bien de la voir comme ça !!!   ::

----------


## bizouille60

elle a toujours faim  ::  elle croque tout

----------


## Kybou!

Looool le kiri !  ::   Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et ces belles photos Ysa ! Elle rayonne ma Mysstouille ! Merci du fond du coeur pour tout ce que ta famille et toi faites pour elle ! Vous êtes réellement les anges gardiens de cette louloute ! Je ne l'oublierai jamais ! Elle est tellement heureuse ...

Un énooorme bisou à toi Ysa et de grosses caresses à la belle ! (et aux autres aussi, pas de jaloux)  ::  

Presque 4 mois d'amour et de bons soins, ça fait des miracles !  ::  Je souhaite à tous les poilus de trouver une famille comme celle-là .... 

Edit: elle saute mieux que moi avec ma fibro, je rejoins PAPOUNET lol !

----------


## PAPOUNET

> elle saute mieux que moi avec ma fibro, je rejoins PAPOUNET lol !


Ah bon, toi aussi la fibro !!!! vraie saloperie ce truc ....

----------


## Kybou!

> Ah bon, toi aussi la fibro !!!! vraie saloperie ce truc ....


Je te mp !

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est clair  elle pete la forme !!!! elle est sacrement leste encore ,on en a eu pleins des miracles comme ca ,des fins de vie ;je pense a mabelle  :: surtout qui est finalement partie d un accident et pas de sa maladie ; 
moi aussi je peux pas sauter , si je saute comme ca avec mon lupus c est direct une entorse

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elle vivait dans un cirque avant la Mystouille
Quelle joie de vivre on en redemande des photos comme celles ci
MErci Merci

----------


## Kybou!

Et je note qu'elle a encore eu un nouveau jouet (un ballon plus précisément) ... Elle est trop gâtée moi je dis, une vraie petite reine !  ::

----------


## jaspée

remarque, vu la vitesse ou elle les réduit en miettes les ballons, faut en prévoir une cargaison !! ::

----------


## mystique

> remarque, vu la vitesse ou elle les réduit en miettes les ballons, faut en prévoir une cargaison !!


Ouaip...  je pense que je devrais lancer un appel au don pour les ballons  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> l'emballage du kiri trainait sur le bord  de la fenêtre pffffff



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## catis

oui,donc chienne en fin de vie qui se soigne au kiri...
.Ou effet secondaire du kiri!attention,il transforme votre joli pitt en haricot sauteur du mexique.
C'est irreversible,votre chien sera desormais un haricot sauteur...
Mystique,elle est trop heureuse,j'espère que tu lui tape un peu sur les fesses de temps en temps pour lui rappeler qu'elle a de la chance,hein  ysa?

----------


## loulouk

je suis le post de mystouille depusi trèèèès longtemps  :Smile: 

j'adoore la photo du saut du kiri !
la mienne aussi adorait,

plein de bisous à la miss  ::

----------


## mystique

> j'espère que tu lui tape un peu sur les fesses de temps en temps pour lui rappeler qu'elle a de la chance,hein  ysa?


Naaaan, je lui tape pas sur les fesses à la mystouille, je lui fais des bisous sur les moustaches et elle aime pas ça !!! mais alors pas du tout  ::  !! 

et elle mérite ce qu'elle a, elle est adorablement tronchue, adorablement caractérielle, adorablement douce et câline avec nous !!!
et adorablement teigneuse avec les étrangers !!!

pas plus loin qu'avant hier, elle a voulu bouffé l'ouvrier qui était venu dans la cuisine se laver les mains.. bas besoin de dire qu'il est sortit vite fait bien fait pendant que mirco chopait au vol la mystouille qui voulait lui débarrasser de ses mains définitivement ...  :: 

Tous les bisous ont été fait à la miss  ::

----------


## catis

Ah bon,je suis rassurée,c'est bien une chienne digne de sa race,quand même!!!c'est pas un caniche!!!

----------


## mystique

Ce soir le repas c'était soirée quiches  :: 

Je dis c'était car j'ai eu le malheur de laisser les quiches sur la table de la cuisine le temps de mettre la table !!!

et c'est bizarre il en manquait une  :: .. j'ai compter, recompter et en fait il manquait la tortilla  :: 

j'appèle ma fille, mon ami pour savoir si ils l'avaient touché !! et les deux en coeur NON.. on se retourne vers mystique.. et cette charrette était couchée, nous regardant l'air de rien, en se léchant les babines et en remuant le bout de sa queue  :: 

pffffff  mais qu'est ce qu'on va faire ce cette mémé  ::

----------


## loulouk

ho la vilaine  ::  ::

----------


## catis

Qu'en faire?et bien la nourrir aux quiches,c'est tout....avec un kiri en dessert....quand même,elle est bien explicite,elle ne veut pas de croquettes,elle veut que du bon...

----------


## siju

A mon avis elle a dû squatter l'ordi en votre absence et prendre des leçons chez les loulous de Breton67 ! lollll  ::

----------


## mystique

> ,elle ne veut pas de croquettes,elle veut que du bon...


Mystouille n'est pas aux croquettes, elle est au cru !!!

Mais en effet, je vais peut-être la passé aux quiches  ::

----------


## phacélie

quel appétit de vivre elle a , quelle joie elle transmet cette mamy espiègle  :: 

(ah,  si seulement Tarzane , également en fin de vie, pouvait aussi  trouver  LA famille au coeur assez grand pour lui offrir la chance d'être choyée et heureuse, comme Mystique... :: )

----------


## MARATHONMAN

En tout cas Mystiqye, c'est pas une "quiche"
Elle sait ce qu'est bon

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Ce soir le repas c'était soirée quiches 
> 
> Je dis c'était car j'ai eu le malheur de laisser les quiches sur la table de la cuisine le temps de mettre la table !!!
> 
> et c'est bizarre il en manquait une .. j'ai compter, recompter et en fait il manquait la tortilla 
> 
> j'appèle ma fille, mon ami pour savoir si ils l'avaient touché !! et les deux en coeur NON.. on se retourne vers mystique.. et cette charrette était couchée, nous regardant l'air de rien, en se léchant les babines et en remuant le bout de sa queue 
> 
> pffffff  mais qu'est ce qu'on va faire ce cette mémé

----------


## Kybou!

> Ce soir le repas c'était soirée quiches 
> 
> Je dis c'était car j'ai eu le malheur de laisser les quiches sur la table de la cuisine le temps de mettre la table !!!
> 
> et c'est bizarre il en manquait une .. j'ai compter, recompter et en fait il manquait la tortilla 
> 
> j'appèle ma fille, mon ami pour savoir si ils l'avaient touché !! et les deux en coeur NON.. on se retourne vers mystique.. et cette charrette était couchée, nous regardant l'air de rien, en se léchant les babines et en remuant le bout de sa queue 
> 
> pffffff  mais qu'est ce qu'on va faire ce cette mémé


Désolée Ysa mais ...  ::  ! Je sais, je ne suis pas très compatissante comme femme !!! Un gros bisou à toi et un gros câlin au nez rose !

----------


## Kybou!

Coucou Ysa,

Comment va miss nez rose ? Bien j'espère ! Des câlins à elle et un bisou à toi !  ::

----------


## mystique

Mystouille va bien, elle souffre de la chaleur et bon en même temps elle aime pas la pluie  :: , elle pourrait passer son temps avec nous sur le canapé !! 
Elle a développé une surdité sélective, mais on commence à bien la connaitre  :: , donc on arrive à y remédier !!

Toujours aussi gourmande, toujours aussi câline, toujours aussi Mystouille..  Bref toujours un amour  :: 

Promis je vous ferais des photos bientôt

----------


## Kybou!

> Elle a développé une surdité sélective, mais on commence à bien la connaitre


 ::  ! 

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles Ysa !!!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: photos !!!!!!!!

----------


## mystique

Je vais faire des photos aujourd'hui !!  

Mais j'ai rdv chez le véto cet après midi, il y a une grosseur suspect (pour moi) vers la vulve.. 
Je vous en dirais plus après 16h

----------


## Kybou!

> Je vais faire des photos aujourd'hui !!  
> 
> Mais j'ai rdv chez le véto cet après midi, il y a une grosseur suspect (pour moi) vers la vulve.. 
> Je vous en dirais plus après 16h


Oh non ...  ::  Donne-nous des nouvelles dès que tu en sauras davantage stp Ysa ... Je croise fort les doigts pour Mysstouille !

----------


## mystique

alors de retour, 

Le véto pense à un kyste très mal placé !! il lui a fait des exas  et je dois le revoir mardi prochain pour voir l'évolution, donc pour l'instant pas d'inquiétude  :: 

sinon elle va bien , on revient de la ballade, et elle a fait le poireau pendant 20 bonnes minutes, en fait jusqu'à que je la porte, devant un arbre, car sur l'arbre il y avait un chat !!!  ::  et qu'elle voulait pas partir avant de le bouffer pfffff

j'essayerai de faire les photos tout à l'heure dans le jardin, car là avec la journée pas vraiment eu le temps... mais promis j'en ferais une ou deux pour vous  ::

----------


## mystique

Voici des photos de mystouille to day !!











En mode : voleuse 









En mode : grimace

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toujours la pêche la miss et ne semble pas inquiète de son abcès pour deux sous mdr

----------


## Kybou!

> sinon elle va bien , on revient de la ballade, et *elle a fait le poireau pendant 20 bonnes minutes, en fait jusqu'à que je la porte, devant un arbre, car sur l'arbre il y avait un chat !!!  et qu'elle voulait pas partir avant de le bouffer pfffff*


Ysa ou comment être esclave de son chien ...  ::  !

Merci pour les nouvelles et les jolies photos ! 

Je croise les doigts pour les analyses de la belle ! Tiens-nous au courant surtout miss !

----------


## jaspée

trop cool cette mystouille... elle change pas, toujours la pêche et toujours une super maman pour s'en occuper !!  ::  j'adooooore !!!

----------


## breton67

MERCI POUR CES SI BELLES PHOTOS 
merci d avoir redonné une telle peche a la fiffille , c est un bonheur de la voir s eclater ainsi  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Comment va la jolie Mystouille ? Est-elle toujours fatiguée ? Pour la grosseur, que donnent les résultats d'analyse ?

----------


## mystique

Je ne vous oublie pas Kybou, mais je suis allitée depuis plus de deux semaines et aphone depuis plus d'une semaine !!!

j'ai dut annuler le rdv de mystique chez le véto la semaine dernière, mais dès que j'irais mieux je reprendrais rdv et vous donnerait les détails !!!

elle a toujours cette boule, mais ni les médics, ni les injections ont fait qq chose, c'est une boule assez malléable, donc ça pause pas trop de soucis à mon véto, mais on va (re) vérifier tout ça ...

à tout bientôt

----------


## jaspée

peut etre simplement un kyste graisseux... ca arrive souvent sur les vieux chiens... mais  :: , faut pas le dire à mystouille qu'elle est "vieille"...  surtout qu'elle pête la forme la louloute !! bisous ysa !!  ::

----------


## breton67

+avec Jaspée , j ai fait enlever trois boules il y a un an a l un de mes loulous ; l une d elle était mal placée tout pres de l entrée de l oreille ,en grandissant cela aurait donner lieu a de la chirurgie sans doute plus complexe du coup le véto en a profitépour en enlever deux de plus il en a actuellement a nouveau plusieurs réparties surtout le corps dont l une sur le coté de la cheville  :: 
ce ne sont que des boules de graisses j épere qu il en est de meme pour Mystique  :: a la mamie

----------


## phacélie

bon rétablissement à la super môman de Mystique  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> bon rétablissement à la super môman de Mystique


+1

----------


## mystique

Merci à vous toutes, il y a un petit mieux, je pense que d'ici la semaine prochaine je pourrais reprendre mes activités , enfin j'espère  ::

----------


## Shanka

ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur de voir mamie Mystique aussi resplendissante !!! Merci de ce que vous faites pour elle et grosses caresses à la mamie ;-)

----------


## mystique

Bonjour à vous tous,

alors je vais bcp mieux, je vais pouvoir reprendre, enfin, mes activités !!
je téléphonerais au vétérinaire demain, pour vérifier cette boulle et voir ce que ça donne et faire un contrôle !!
je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite et vous mettrais de nouvelles photos ...

d'ici là Mystouille vous fait pleins de léchouilles  ::

----------


## mystique

Bon promis demain photos 

et rdv prit chez le véto pour la semaine prochaine 

bonne soirée !!

----------


## jaspée

> Bon promis demain photos 
> 
> et rdv prit chez le véto pour la semaine prochaine 
> 
> bonne soirée !!


on est impatiente !!!!! enfin, surtout moi !!  :: 

bizouilles à la mystouille et à sa môman !!

----------


## mystique

Désolée, j'ai pas encore mit les photos, mais je suis en pleine péparation pour les championnats d'europe avec mes toon's  donc les journées passent très (trop) vite !!! 

Bon une petite de ce soir 

Mystouille vous souhaite bonne nuit !!



Demain, je vous mettrais les vrais de vrais  ::

----------


## loulouk

::

----------


## jaspée

magnifique ma mystouille...

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est quoi les toon's ??????? CHAMPIONNAT D EUROPE DE QUOI  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Douce photo..............Les rêves de Mystique, qui les connaît???
De rester longtemps longtemps dans sa famille, de crever de plus en plus de balles .............. ::

----------


## mystique

> c est quoi les toon's ??????? CHAMPIONNAT D EUROPE DE QUOI


Les toon's ce sont mes chiens !!

et je fais du Weight pulling avec eux  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah ok je connais pas c est quoi de l agility , ou un genre , doivent s eclater les péperes !!!! mystouille a toujours sa bonne bouille d amour

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ca y est   j ai vu , je devrais essayer avec ma stafounette quand je vois comme elle tire sur les jeux etc  , elle  aimerait surement ca :::

----------


## mystique

Oui alors j'espère que tu as vu que les bonnes et belles vidéos et pas comme certains le font à l'arrache !!

Comme tout sports canins, le weight pulling doit être fait dans les règles et respecter les règles et les chiens !!
Nos chiens sont suivis régulièrement par un véto et osthéo !! et sont entrainés régulièrement, ils ont un harnais spécial et fait sur mesure .. voilà, si tu veux plus de renseignements n'hésite pas, je te répondrais très volontier  ::

----------


## mystique

Voici qq photos de ma petite vieille  ^^ 


des journées stréssantes









c'est quoi que tu as devant l'oeil ??



Gardienne du jardin !!



Bon allez je retourne à la sieste

----------


## Wilo

trop belle la fifille  ::

----------


## kate51

comment va la jolie mystique???

----------


## SarahC

Merci de m'y faire penser, mes alertes étant tombées aux oubliettes. J'espère que tout va bien!

----------


## kate51

des nouvelles de la belle ????

----------


## SarahC

Je viens de faire un MP à sa famille, comme elle était connectée hier on peut se dire, je pense que pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles. S'il y avait eu un souci elle l'aurait certainement signalé. Mais il me tarde aussi d'avoir des nouvelles.

----------


## kate51

merci sarahC , c est vrai ça me manque aussi  ::  j aime lire ce post , les photos sont toujours tres belles!!!!

----------


## SarahC

La dernière connexion date du 12/12 mais comme plus de news depuis le 17/09/2012 j'ai préféré le MP car possible que les alertes mails ne marchent pas.

----------


## lealouboy

Il me semble avoir lu sur facebook qu'elle se portait très bien  ::

----------


## Kybou!

En effet, Mystique va très bien bien ! Elle mène sa petite vie de reine, bref, le rêve quoi ! 

Pour les nouvelles, vous pouvez en avoir via le forum de Planète Amstaff (et via FB) ...

----------


## siju

Super !! Merci de ces bonnes nouvelles !  ::  Une adresse FB peut-être ?

----------


## Kybou!

Je lui demande ...  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bizarre tout e même que l'on n'ait plus de nouvelles via Rescue ::

----------

